# Xtrons PB78ATTP Install



## pdk42

I bought an Xtrons PB78ATTP. It's a TT-specific head unit with 8 cores and 4GB RAM. It runs Android 8 (Oreo). You can find it here:

http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attp-android-8- ... t-mk2.html

I was initially concerned about its quality based on a few things I'd read on the internet. However, whilst it's not 100% perfect, I'm actually pretty impressed with it overall. This is what it looks like installed:


20180526_214727_resized.jpg by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


20180526_214813.jpg by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

It replaces a Concert 2+ unit that was in the car when I bought it.

*Basic Wiring Setup*

The wiring is actually all pretty straighforward. I didn't need to do any mods to the harness that came with it. The following notes might be helpful if you're thinking of installing one yourself:

- *Speaker/Amp config in car* - My TT has the non-Bose 9-speaker setup (centre dash, 2x tweeters in dash, 2x speakers in each door, 2x speakers behind seats). From what I can glean on-line, this is the "standard" audio setup and is installed in most (perhaps all) non-Bose UK cars. Both Bose and "standard" setups feature a separate amp that drives ALL the speakers. The HU output is therefore line-level and does not connect directly to the speakers. Some have reported that there is a lower-spec "basic" setup with fewer speakers in which the HU drives them directly - but it appears this is not common in the UK. It also appears that other Audi cars (e.g. the A4) have an amp for the rear speakers but the fronts are driven directly from the HU. I mention all this because if you look at the Xtrons web-site you'll see that they describe the supplied wiring loom as being for Bose only and then provide confusing and vague instructions if you don't have Bose. Ignore this if you have standard audio since it works the same as Bose!

- *Xtrons Wiring Loom* - Xtrons supply a Quadlock wiring loom that routes all the necessary connections to and from the car into the HU. It includes a Canbus decoder too. If you have a Bose or "standard" audio setup then there is no need to make any modifications to this loom. It just works. Ignore the Xtrons site that goes on about needing to make mods to the loom if you're not running Bose. This is just plain wrong. The only manual hookup you'll need to do is to connect the HU "Amp On" wire to the corresponding wire coming from the Quadlock. These are both blue and have matched male/female connections so it's pretty obvious. The wire is to fire-up the amp in the boot when the HU is powered up. You'll see a number of other blanked-off wires in the loom that are connection for reverse gear, Acc on, steering wheel buttons etc. You can ignore all of these - they are handled by the Canbus decoder.

*Physical Installation*

This is pretty straighforward too, but there are a few quirks that are worth mentioning.

- *Disconnect the battery*. This isn't 100% necessary, but you'll probably be removing the glovebox and this contains the airbag connections so unless you remove power you'll get an airbag fault that will need VCDS to reset it (I know - I did this!). Battery disconnection/reconnection doesn't seem to cause any side effects.

- _*First remove the old HU*_. You'll need four removal keys (2 just ain't enough). Remember to insert them with the rounded part of the skewer pointing towards the centre of the unit. The HU should come out fairly easily if you've got the keys in right. As the HU comes out, you'll need to disconnect first the Airbag off light, then the Quadlock then the radio aerial. They all just pull-off, apart from the Quadlock which has a plastic U-shaped lever you'll need to lift first. To avoid scratches to the gearstick and centre console, I'd recommend putting a towel or something over them first before you start the removal process.

- *Move the airbag light from the old HU to the new one*. It's pretty self-explanatory once you get to look at it.

- *Remove the glovebox*. This is not 100% necessary, but you'll find that it gives more room to work and in any case, you'll probably want to route the USB connectors that come with the Xtrons through into the glovebox for ease of access and that'll need some mods to the plastic.

- *Route the new cables ready for the new HU*. I found it easier to get all the cables for the new HU prepared in the car and then to connect them to the HU as the last step. There were five things on my install to sort out - Quadlock (power, Canbus, audio out, amp on), GPS, radio antenna, mic, and USB. I decided to mount the GPS receiver above some of the dash gubbins near the glovebox so that it sits just under the top of the dash. Signal strength seems fine. I also ran a mic up behind the left A-pillar cover and then behind the trim that sits behind the top of the windscreen (roadster) along to the centre light unit. There's a space there for a mic already. I ran the USB cable through to the rear of the glovebox and through the iPod dock box that's there. Could have been made for it. I didn't wire any cams up to it.

- *Mount the new HU*. The new HU slides in the same way as the old - almost :lol: . There are two things to watch out for; a) make sure that you lift the rear of the unit as it gets close to home. There are a pair of guides on the sides that need to match up with supports in the cage in the car. If you don't do this, you'll get the HU tipping down and it won't push fully home. b) The securing clips are not anywhere near as good as on the OEM HU. They are fitted only on the top and they are fiddly to disengage if you need to - so try to make sure you get everything right before you push it all the way home. Pay attention too to the little bit of plastic that sits under the HU and separates it from the climate controls. It's fiddly to get in the correct position.

*Operation*

The unit is pretty simple to use. I won't go into detailed instructions - you'll just have to glean that from the manual (available on the Xtrons website). However, a few pros and cons from the first few hours of use:

*Pros*
- Sound quality good, esp with the radio - certainly better than the old Concert 2+ unit.

- My core use will be radio, music via USB, BT hands free and Waze navigation. They all work just fine. I don't have cameras, but the rear-cam app pops up just fine when the car goes into reverse. I may add a couple of cams at some point.

- Current draw and power saving features - I am surprised how well this works. The unit goes into deep sleep after the ignition key is removed. It draws negligible current in this state but nonetheless powers up pretty quickly.

- Bluetooth to phone is excellent. No worse than many another BT system I've seen.

*Cons*

There are a few niggles:

- The radio has lost its saved stations a few times already.

- The DIS display doesn't work 100% reliably - FM radio reliably shows frequency but it can get "stuck" and when playing A2DP from the phone via Bluetooth it shows some garbled text.

- ..... there will be more, but I'm tired now. Will add more tomorrow 

-


----------



## efunc

Excellent guide. It definitely looks very OEM-like and I would be happy to have one in my TT, however SQ is absolutely paramount for me so would not look at anything designed without good analogue stages and decent DACs etc.

One thing though, I've had my RNSE in and out as well as glove box, head lights, etc, and I never bother diconecting the battery. As long as you don't put the key in the ignition and turn it you won't log any errors.


----------



## pdk42

efunc said:


> Excellent guide. It definitely looks very OEM-like and I would be happy to have one in my TT, however SQ is absolutely paramount for me so would not look at anything designed without good analogue stages and decent DACs etc.
> 
> One thing though, I've had my RNSE in and out as well as glove box, head lights, etc, and I never bother diconecting the battery. As long as you don't put the key in the ignition and turn it you won't log any errors.


I'm actually quite happy with the sound quality. It's better than the Concert unit and the equaliser function works very well in extracting something half decent out of the speakers. The limiting factor I'm sure is not the HU but the amp and speakers. In any case, a car is not the ideal place to be looking for the absolute best sound quality.

I agree about the airbag and ignition. I switched the ignition on to check all was working and measure the current being drawn halfway through the install. I should have realised that I'd end up with an airbag code!


----------



## mickee92

Looks like a have a similar spec to you when it comes to the radio/none multifunctional steering wheel.

Was looking at the xtrons but was always put off especially seeing people install it and them later decided to get a different branded one.

I always think anything is an upgrade to the standard concert radio, could you report back to your thread in say a couple of weeks time and give an update on how your still finding it?


----------



## pdk42

mickee92 said:


> Looks like a have a similar spec to you when it comes to the radio/none multifunctional steering wheel.
> 
> Was looking at the xtrons but was always put off especially seeing people install it and them later decided to get a different branded one.
> 
> I always think anything is an upgrade to the standard concert radio, could you report back to your thread in say a couple of weeks time and give an update on how your still finding it?


Yes, I'll definitely report back. I have a few more comments to add anyhow which I'll do later.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Great guide. A new stereo is next on my list after having my wheels straightened and re-finished.


----------



## pdk42

OK, so a few more observations...

Firstly, a few more pics (with my camera this time rather than the phone):


Xtrons in Audi TT by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


Xtrons in Audi TT by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


Xtrons in Audi TT by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

*Startup/Shutdown and power consumption* - I was a bit worried that either startup would be slow or that power consumption on sleep would be high. This is not what I'm finding. I measured current draw when the unit is running at about 0.65A. When you remove the key from the ignition the unit announces that it's shutting down. Within about 15s of this, current draw dropped below 0.01A on my display (my meter is only working in 10A mode and it displays to 2 decimal points). So, current draw on standby is less than 10mA. I'm pretty pleased with this. Given that the usable life of the battery is at least 20Ah then I reckon it would take 3 months or longer to flatten the battery even assuming worst case of 10mA. Startup from sleep seems very quick too - a few seconds at most. I'm very pleased with this result.

*Performance* - The unit is snappy enough for most things, but browser scrolling (Google Chrome) is a bit staccato and definitely lagging my now somewhat old Galaxy S5 Neo phone. Overall I'm OK with this - I don't really plan to do serious internet browsing in the car. But OTOH - I was expecting it to be little faster ("Octa core" and all that).

*Screen* - The screen is very nice. It's pretty bright and quite visible even in in bright daytime light. Contrast is not as good as it might be, but it's not a big deal. It auto dims when the car lights are turned on and you can set the amount of dimming. However, even at max dimming I still found it brighter than I'd like since I like the interior to be as dark as possible at night. I even turn the dash lighting down to minimum. This might not bother too many others and TBH, I'm just going to have to live with it!

*Networking (WiFi and Bluetooth)* - These both perform well. The WiFi signal is attenuated somewhat by the location of the antenna (buried inside the dash). It's not an issue for connecting to a hotspot in the car, but trying to connect to the router in the house when I was testing was a bit hit-and-miss compared to my phone sat next to it which connected solidly. Bluetooth seems pretty stable to my phone in both handsfree and A2DP mode.

*User interface/Buttons* - It's Android Car so it's in general pretty good. The main menu is nicely laid out and you can drag and drop other apps into the spaces provided to customise it. You can swipe left/right to get to other apps:


Xtrons main menu by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


App menu (one of about 3) by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

The buttons work just fine too. You can change the default app launched from the Navi button (at the very least) and I changed it from Google Maps to Waze. There are buttons for Phone (labelled BT), Radio (labelled BAND), DVD/CD (labelled DISC), Navigation (NAVI) and track forward/back. There are two more "buttons" labelled MAP/USB and and SD/RST but these are not buttons at all - just blanking plates. All the buttons light up when the lights are on (except the faux buttons) and at the same time the display dims. You can set the degree of dimming.

The two knobs both support a push/click motion as well as turning. The left knob controls volume and pushing it will mute sound, or if you press longer will shut the unit down. The right knob controls frequency in the radio and track forward/back in the music and A2DP modes. Pressing it acts as an Android "back" button. These too are illuminated, as is the optical drive aperture.

*The apps* - The apps are a bit of a mixed bag. They all work and do the basics, but some are pretty feature-poor:

- *The radio app * is pretty good. It looks good and works well. Lots of features. No real complaints, apart from the fact that it lost the remembered stations a couple of times. This might be because I was playing around and removed power a few times, but I would have thought it would persist this sort of thing. It's behaved OK today and didn't lose anything overnight so maybe it's just user error on my part. Time will tell.


Xtrons radio app by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

- *The music app* is a bit lacking. It works fine and the sound quality is good. However, it doesn't show the track name while playing (unless it's part of the filename) and when browsing the tracks it just shows the folder and the number of tracks in the folder; you can't see the track list. This is pretty lame IMHO and I think I'll go on the hunt for a better app.


Music app by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

- *The A2DP app* is pretty basic too. All it shows is the current track and that's about it. This may well be down to A2DP limitations though - it does seem a pretty flaky protocol with poor compatibility across devices. On the positive side, the forward/back buttons work fine and my phone (a Galaxy S5 Neo) syncs up and works without the need to play around with the phone itself (except for selecting the album of course).


A2DP app by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

- *The phone app* works well, but lacks a really basic feature - you can't setup favourites/quick dial numbers. It does however read the phone book from the phone which helps to some degree. On the other hand, the search function is a bit clunky IMHO. Like the music app, it needs some attention.


Phone app 1 by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


Phone app 2 by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

- *Navigation* - I'm a big Waze fan so I installed that and it works perfectly. Performance is good. Sound integration works well with the unit reducing the volume of music/radio during navigation announcements. You can change the volume mix.


Waze by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

As I mentioned in the first post, I decided to put the GPS antenna just underneath the dash in a void above the glove box. This makes installation very easy and the signal strength seems to be very good (although it won't be until I drive through a city that I'll really know).


GPS signal strength by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

*DIS Integration* - This is pretty weak TBH. The radio app does the best and it shows the frequency and the saved station number. Why they didn't put the RDS station name I don't know:


Radio display on the DIS by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

However, when using Bluetooth (either handsfree or A2DP), the display is somewhat garbled:


Bluetooth display on the DIS by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

The music app just shows the elapsed time on the current track plus the string (SD):


Music display on the DIS by Paul Kaye, on Flickr

None of this is ideal, but TBH the DIS is pretty limited in what it can display anyhow so it's far from a deal breaker.

*Things I haven't tested*

- *MFSW integration*. There are features to use this, but since I don't have a MFSW I can't say how well they work.

- *Reversing camera*. Signs are good in that when I select reverse the unit mutes the audio and presents the rear camera app, displaying a black screen with some guides over it. I may buy a cam since it's not too expensive (and Xtrons do one which is a plug replacement for the TT number plate illumination light).

- _*OBD data*_. There's an app called Torque which claims to show various engine and performance info based off OBD data. The dongle to connect to the OBD is pretty cheap (a tenner) so I'll be giving this a go.

*Overall view*. Overall I'm pretty pleased with the unit. As you can see from the above points, it's far from perfect but in the main this is down to apps that are missing features or just not particularly well designed. The hardware seems to work well enough though. For the money I think that it's a pretty good buy, so long as it proves to be reliable. With 15% off for joining the Xtrons "VIP" programme, the price of the unit comes in at £262 direct from Xtrons, including postage (and I had the unit in my hands two days after ordering). That's pretty good for a 7" touchscreen HU that provides as much as it does.


----------



## mrdanward

Great post. I installed mine this weekend as well but I also went for the DAB aerial which I mounted behind the rear view mirror. Unfortunately after I'd got everything all set up and running, as I was pushing the unit into the dash, I accidentally cracked the screen!! I was gutted - totally my own fault. Hopefully xtrons will help me out and offer a repair service.


----------



## pdk42

Oh no - that's a bummer! I hope that Xtrons take pity on you!


----------



## rory182

Good post, I took the plunge a few months ago for the pb76 version (android6 8 core 2gb Ram)

I would recommend changing the launcher to something like car launcher ag.

The stock Bluetooth dialer is terrible so I'd recommend setting up mtcdialer so you can voice dial. Also recommend getting Google truecontacts setup, you can import contacts via Google account but I just uploaded a vcf copy of my contacts. You can then set the default dialer to mtcdialer and can call your contacts or google itself and setup favourites in truecontacts. I created a soft button in car launcher for contacts and also have a soft button for the original dialer. I dont feel the need to root it or update the firmware as its working reliably.

You can change the setting that mutes it when in reverse, just go to the factory settings menu. Think the password is 126 from memory


----------



## SwissJetPilot

One comment on the reverse camera. There's been plenty of them advertised for the TT, but not all of them are a 1-to-1 fit for the license plate light. I've provided two links; one "how to" for a reverse camera retrofit and another on reverse camera sources.

Reverse Camera Install - 
viewtopic.php?t=981945

Reverse Camera Open Box Review - 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1575921
.


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> Good post, I took the plunge a few months ago for the pb76 version (android6 8 core 2gb Ram)
> 
> I would recommend changing the launcher to something like car launcher ag.
> 
> The stock Bluetooth dialer is terrible so I'd recommend setting up mtcdialer so you can voice dial. Also recommend getting Google truecontacts setup, you can import contacts via Google account but I just uploaded a vcf copy of my contacts. You can then set the default dialer to mtcdialer and can call your contacts or google itself and setup favourites in truecontacts. I created a soft button in car launcher for contacts and also have a soft button for the original dialer. I dont feel the need to root it or update the firmware as its working reliably.
> 
> You can change the setting that mutes it when in reverse, just go to the factory settings menu. Think the password is 126 from memory


Thanks for the tip on Car Launcher Agama. Quick question - how do I change the default launcher so that it runs automatically and is linked to the MENU button? Similar question I guess with the mtcdialer and the BT button.

Thanks!


----------



## pdk42

SwissJetPilot said:


> One comment on the reverse camera. There's been plenty of them advertised for the TT, but not all of them are a 1-to-1 fit for the license plate light. I've provided two links; one "how to" for a reverse camera retrofit and another on reverse camera sources.
> 
> Reverse Camera Install -
> viewtopic.php?t=981945
> 
> Reverse Camera Open Box Review -
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1575921


Thanks. I was wondering whether these number plate cams work on the roadster - now I know. They're bigger than I thought though. This is the one on the Xtrons site:

http://xtrons.co.uk/camatt002-160-degre ... a5-q5.html

It seems a little smaller.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> Thanks for the tip on Car Launcher Agama. Quick question - how do I change the default launcher so that it runs automatically and is linked to the MENU button? Similar question I guess with the mtcdialer and the BT button.
> 
> Thanks!


It'll basically ask you which launcher you want to use one or the other in a pop up, select car launcher and always use this option.

Within car launcher there's an option to make it your home page too. Basically I press menu hard key or the home soft key and it goes back to car launcher.

BT is trickier, you cannot get away from the stock dialer as it's embedded into the device, most dialer are for phones and the head unit isn't a phone so it lacks the ability to use most dialers. But if you install mtcdialer when you select a phone number from a Google search it'll ask you the first time which app to use, select mtcdialer and always. It works seamlessly from truecontacts but doesn't work from google contacts.

I am over 95% happy with my setup, I need to add ground loop isolators as i get speaker hum (Bose). I was going to add a fiscon microphone too but the external microphone works reasonably as is.

Beauty of carlauncher is it's just a skin (launcher) running on top of pretty decent hardware, you can still get to your Google settings and apps and play store in the background.

I've got google voice search working from the launcher and voice dialling working from mtcdialer. I set the following as softkeys in carlauncher: 
music - opens Google play, album art shows in centre of launcher and a small controller and track I.d. at bottom of launcher, contacts - opens true contacts and defaults to my favourite contacts in said app, 
navi - opens waze which works seamlessly, 
dialer - opens mtcdialer for voice dialling, 
Apps - opens original launcher app gallery
Settings - opens android device settings

The BT button top left opens the stock dialier so you can manually enter a number if required.

It's so configurable but you'll get it to a reliable preference pretty quickly and just leave it as is.


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Car Launcher Agama. Quick question - how do I change the default launcher so that it runs automatically and is linked to the MENU button? Similar question I guess with the mtcdialer and the BT button.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It'll basically ask you which launcher you want to use one or the other in a pop up, select car launcher and always use this option.
> 
> Within car launcher there's an option to make it your home page too. Basically I press menu hard key or the home soft key and it goes back to car launcher.
> 
> BT is trickier, you cannot get away from the stock dialer as it's embedded into the device, most dialer are for phones and the head unit isn't a phone so it lacks the ability to use most dialers. But if you install mtcdialer when you select a phone number from a Google search it'll ask you the first time which app to use, select mtcdialer and always. It works seamlessly from truecontacts but doesn't work from google contacts.
> 
> I am over 95% happy with my setup, I need to add ground loop isolators as i get speaker hum (Bose). I was going to add a fiscon microphone too but the external microphone works reasonably as is.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Very helpful. I'll download Car Launcher later and give it a whirl 8)

No hum on mine - but then again, I don't have Bose :roll:

As regards the mic - I have installed a separate mic in mine since I did that when I put a simple BT handfree module in a few weeks ago. So, I've now got two mics. It seems to work pretty well. I experimented with using just the mic on the HU and that's pretty good on its own - I was surprised. Running both slightly improves the audio quality but there's not a lot in it.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Car Launcher Agama. Quick question - how do I change the default launcher so that it runs automatically and is linked to the MENU button? Similar question I guess with the mtcdialer and the BT button.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It'll basically ask you which launcher you want to use one or the other in a pop up, select car launcher and always use this option.
> 
> Within car launcher there's an option to make it your home page too. Basically I press menu hard key or the home soft key and it goes back to car launcher.
> 
> BT is trickier, you cannot get away from the stock dialer as it's embedded into the device, most dialer are for phones and the head unit isn't a phone so it lacks the ability to use most dialers. But if you install mtcdialer when you select a phone number from a Google search it'll ask you the first time which app to use, select mtcdialer and always. It works seamlessly from truecontacts but doesn't work from google contacts.
> 
> I am over 95% happy with my setup, I need to add ground loop isolators as i get speaker hum (Bose). I was going to add a fiscon microphone too but the external microphone works reasonably as is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Very helpful. I'll download Car Launcher later and give it a whirl 8)
> 
> No hum on mine - but then again, I don't have Bose :roll:
> 
> As regards the mic - I have installed a separate mic in mine since I did that when I put a simple BT handfree module in a few weeks ago. So, I've now got two mics. It seems to work pretty well. I experimented with using just the mic on the HU and that's pretty good on its own - I was surprised. Running both slightly improves the audio quality but there's not a lot in it.
Click to expand...

I just edited my post above in case you miss the extra bit at the end.

Do you get any echo with the external microphone and internal microphone? I've already got the fiscon microphone so should fit it, just lazy haha.


----------



## rory182

Some images of my car launcher setup




































Compass widget option









Speedo widget option









Analogue clock widget option

It also has a navigation widget which will bring up directional guidance in the centre of the launcher. I haven't tested this yet will do so going to work tomorrow.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hi, can any of you guys confirm that the PB78ATTRP ( http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attrp-android-8 ... t-mk2.html ) is a fully 'plug & play' swop for the RNS-E full bose sat nav system 2010 onwards( with media button ). Also if it is 'plug & play' do you get full bose amplification using all existing speakers including sub-woofer ( I have asked Xtrons direct, but awaiting reply ) ... thanks for any help.


----------



## rory182

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hi, can any of you guys confirm that the PB78ATTRP ( http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attrp-android-8 ... t-mk2.html ) is a fully 'plug & play' swop for the RNS-E full bose sat nav system 2010 onwards( with media button ). Also if it is 'plug & play' do you get full bose amplification using all existing speakers including sub-woofer ( I have asked Xtrons direct, but awaiting reply ) ... thanks for any help.


It should be, it's the same hardware as the PB76 I believe but has more RAM and a different version of Android.

I have the PB76 and Bose in my 2011 TTS, I simply connected up two sets of RCA connectors, connected the blue amp cables together, plugged the aerial in and connected the loom with canbus box to the stereo and the other end to the car and it worked instantly. Goes into deep sleep when the key is removed hasn't caused any battery issues, starts up instantly. (I added the GPS antenna but no other accessories when I first installed it, I need to go back and add an external microphone, a usb loom and ground loop isolators when I can be bothered.

If I was doing it again I would add a ground loop isolator between the RCA connectors, I plan to do this at some point.


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> I just edited my post above in case you miss the extra bit at the end.
> 
> Do you get any echo with the external microphone and internal microphone? I've already got the fiscon microphone so should fit it, just lazy haha.


Thanks, that's all helpful info. I installed Car Launcher Agama and it's great! Interestingly, I set my colours up to pretty much exactly what you've done before I saw your latest post. Great minds and all that... :wink:

No echo using the two mics - seems to work very well.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just edited my post above in case you miss the extra bit at the end.
> 
> Do you get any echo with the external microphone and internal microphone? I've already got the fiscon microphone so should fit it, just lazy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's all helpful info. I installed Car Launcher Agama and it's great! Interestingly, I set my colours up to pretty much exactly what you've done before I saw your latest post. Great minds and all that... :wink:
> 
> No echo using the two mics - seems to work very well.
Click to expand...

Excellent, enjoy! It improves the experience I think, I just need an armrest now haha


----------



## TTsdsgomg

'rory182', thanks for the info. much appreciated.


----------



## xlRozzalx

I was on the fence about doing this exact swap. This thread has been an extremely useful read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Durzel

As above. It looks a lot more OEM that I would expect it to be, and even RNSE was behind the curve when it came out. The fact it doesn't even do Bluetooth audio out of the box is ridiculous.


----------



## SLine_Tom

Agreed, helpful post, I think ill take the plunge.


----------



## mrdanward

pdk42 said:


> Oh no - that's a bummer! I hope that Xtrons take pity on you!


Their customer services responded this morning confirming they can repair/replace the unit for £40, which I thought was reasonable. They sent me a returns label and everything. Really impressed with their customer service so far.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

quite liking the idea of this unit, if as good as it looks and as has been mentioned far more advanced than Bose RNSE. But still not quite convinced this will be full plug & play with full Bose amplification to all speakers including sub, has anybody actually swapped out a full Bose RNSE system to one of these ?
Shame they include a disc player, as not really required anymore, maybe extra sd slots or usb port would be better, just a thought.


----------



## rory182

To work with Bose you just have to connect the amp power cable, two blue wires that have spade terminals and just slit together. But I'd add ground loop isolators too.


----------



## pdk42

pdk42 said:


> There are two more "buttons" labelled MAP/USB and and SD/RST but these are not buttons at all - just blanking plates.


Ha, so I discovered tonight that these two faux buttons are actually little flaps that conceal a few things:

- The MAP/USB flap has a micro SD card slot and a mini (old-style) USB socket behind it.

- The SD/RST has another micro SD card slot and a reset button.

I stuck a 64GB micro SD card into the right slot (SD/RST) and it works fine. No need for a USB key. Nice!

I also installed a music player called Pulsar which is great. It integrates well with the Agama Car Launcher and its UI fits well on the wide-screen display. I also discovered that Agama integrates well with Google Maps. In fact, from a usability point of view, Google Maps works better than Waze. I wonder if it does the same dynamic traffic routing as Waze? I think it works off the same data.


----------



## efunc

Presumably you need a data plan to use all these gps apps?out of interest, what happens if you go to the remotes of cumbria etc and loose signal? does it busk it from cached map data?


----------



## pdk42

efunc said:


> Presumably you need a data plan to use all these gps apps?out of interest, what happens if you go to the remotes of cumbria etc and loose signal? does it busk it from cached map data?


Yes, but there are off line options. Google Maps allows you to preload regions for later off line use.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two more "buttons" labelled MAP/USB and and SD/RST but these are not buttons at all - just blanking plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, so I discovered tonight that these two faux buttons are actually little flaps that conceal a few things:
> 
> - The MAP/USB flap has a micro SD card slot and a mini (old-style) USB socket behind it.
> 
> - The SD/RST has another micro SD card slot and a reset button.
> 
> I stuck a 64GB micro SD card into the right slot (SD/RST) and it works fine. No need for a USB key. Nice!
> 
> I also installed a music player called Pulsar which is great. It integrates well with the Agama Car Launcher and its UI fits well on the wide-screen display. I also discovered that Agama integrates well with Google Maps. In fact, from a usability point of view, Google Maps works better than Waze. I wonder if it does the same dynamic traffic routing as Waze? I think it works off the same data.
Click to expand...

Good to know Google maps works with the launcher, unfortunately Google maps isn't stable on the pb76 android 6 version which is why I use Waze, there is a workaround which I haven't tried yet. If you install an older version of Google maps and dont auto update apps it supposedly works. That's the only downside to the pb76, another alternative is to root it and upgrade the ROM firmware. If the pb78 existed when I was buying I'd have bought it.


----------



## lewis1962

Just bought my TT yesterday and ordered this unit, plus the OBD unit, DAB and reversing camera.

Great post, thank you.

I love the OEM styling !


----------



## rory182

I tried to upload the old stable version of Google maps on my android 6 PB76 model yesterday and had no joy, Google maps is a system app so you need to root the device, uninstall the system app and install the desired version.

Failed at the first hurdle, it wouldn't root and I tried at least a dozen times. So I've temporarily given up on Google maps for the 2gb PB76 unit, that makes me envious of the 4gb PB78 discussed here. I wanted Google maps as the new carlauncher agama launcher has a widget which shows you directions in the centre of the home screen whilst still keeping other options on screen (Google assistant, music player etc) without being distracting. Waze still works brilliantly but doesn't integrate with the launcher widget frustratingly.

You can run Google now quite successfully which gives automatic ETAs and local traffic alerts based on location and routine, it is a launcher though so I tried it for a minute then deleted it as carlauncher is my preferred launcher in the car.

Edit: latest version of Google maps is working seamlessly all of a sudden on my pb76 android 6 version I'm pleased to say.


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> I wanted Google maps as the new carlauncher agama launcher has a widget which shows you directions in the centre of the home screen whilst still keeping other options on screen (Google assistant, music player etc) without being distracting. Waze still works brilliantly but doesn't integrate with the launcher widget frustratingly.


Yes, it integrates, but I don't think the integration is that helpful. It basically just gives a countdown to the next manoeuvre, but no indication of what that manoeuvre is. I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## rory182

Good to know, might try the offline nav app sygic and see if the widget integration is any better. Would be handy having an offline map alternative to Waze too.

Cheers


----------



## pdk42

Here's a quick shot of the screen in nav mode running Google Maps. Note that Google Maps gives a nice mini-map overlay:


20180604_091658 by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## pdk42

Xtrons now a week into its new life, so I thought I'd add a few additional notes.

1) Power consumption when off - left the car for 5 days and it started perfectly. No apparent battery drain.

2) Installed Agama car launcher - it's excellent. Only slight annoyance is that sometimes pressing the MENU button doesn't bring it up. I think it happens when the Agama re-launches after the unit being off and somehow the hard button handler loses its handle to Agama. Not a big deal - just swipe down the app list and kill Agama, then press MENU.

3) Had one occasion where the WiFi would not connect to my phone's hotspot. Can't say whether it was phone or HU, but it's worked fine since.

4) Still very impressed with sound quality overall. A2DP is not as loud or as good as MP3 but TBH I can live with that. Now that I've put a 64GB micro SD in the HU I don't need the phone to play music.

5) Phone integration works very well. Not tried mtcdialer yet so still missing a good favourites/speed dial option.

6) Pulsar is an excellent music player.

7) Radio hasn't lost any saved stations since the occurrences I mentioned when installing.

Overall, the unit is generally behaving well - still very impressed.


----------



## danb90

Great write-up with lots of useful information - thanks for taking the time! I quite like the look of the pb78attrp as its got the OEM look matching the existing BNS 5.0 in mine already.

The main driving force for me is reprogramming the steering wheel buttons (all those buttons.. so little functions...) so I know you said you haven't been able to try as you don't have them, but has anyone else been able to? What sort of functions can you set?

Would also be nice to have Waze through the HU instead of a phone mount, do you tether your phone? If so, do you leave your tethering on or just when you set up for nav? Sounds like it could get to be a bit of an annoyance after a while, how is it to live with?

Cheers!


----------



## SLine_Tom

Is there some kind of OBD app, woulnt mind seeing a pic of it if there is.


----------



## pdk42

danb90 said:


> Would also be nice to have Waze through the HU instead of a phone mount, do you tether your phone? If so, do you leave your tethering on or just when you set up for nav? Sounds like it could get to be a bit of an annoyance after a while, how is it to live with?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes - having Waze running directly on the HU is great. Way better than the crippled Nav on my BMW OEM system with its very out of date maps and almost useless RTTI.

As regards tethering, I'm currently using my phone as a mobile hotspot, so tethering the other way so to speak. It's not an issue - the HU just connects to the phone's WiFi. However, I've got a 4G dongle on order so the HU will have its own connection soon.


----------



## pdk42

SLine_Tom said:


> Is there some kind of OBD app, woulnt mind seeing a pic of it if there is.


Yes, the unit comes with Torque pre installed. It connects to a Bluetooth OBD dongle. Very simple.


----------



## rory182

danb90 said:


> The main driving force for me is reprogramming the steering wheel buttons (all those buttons.. so little functions...) so I know you said you haven't been able to try as you don't have them, but has anyone else been able to? What sort of functions can you set?
> 
> Cheers!


I can't get the steering wheel buttons to reprogram at all on mine.

I have set up tasker on my phone so when my phone Bluetooth connects to the headunit my phone automatically starts a WiFi hotspot.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> Xtrons now a week into its new life, so I thought I'd add a few additional notes.
> 
> 1) Power consumption when off - left the car for 5 days and it started perfectly. No apparent battery drain.
> 
> 2) Installed Agama car launcher - it's excellent. Only slight annoyance is that sometimes pressing the MENU button doesn't bring it up. I think it happens when the Agama re-launches after the unit being off and somehow the hard button handler loses its handle to Agama. Not a big deal - just swipe down the app list and kill Agama, then press MENU.
> 
> 3) Had one occasion where the WiFi would not connect to my phone's hotspot. Can't say whether it was phone or HU, but it's worked fine since.
> 
> 4) Still very impressed with sound quality overall. A2DP is not as loud or as good as MP3 but TBH I can live with that. Now that I've put a 64GB micro SD in the HU I don't need the phone to play music.
> 
> 5) Phone integration works very well. Not tried mtcdialer yet so still missing a good favourites/speed dial option.
> 
> 6) Pulsar is an excellent music player.
> 
> 7) Radio hasn't lost any saved stations since the occurrences I mentioned when installing.
> 
> Overall, the unit is generally behaving well - still very impressed.


I haven't got any music on SD card in mine so haven't tested it but Poweramp is supposedly the best music app and works well with carlauncher agama


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> Here's a quick shot of the screen in nav mode running Google Maps. Note that Google Maps gives a nice mini-map overlay:
> 
> 
> 20180604_091658 by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


That's pretty cool, I like the wee pop up from Google maps


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> Poweramp is supposedly the best music app and works well with carlauncher agama


I tried PowerAmp briefly. It's a great app and I'm sure for using on a phone it would be perfect. But personally I found its UI way too fussy for use on a car. You want something with a fairly simple UI that can be driven without too much distraction or thought. Pulsar is still too fussy IMHO, but it's a lot simpler than PowerAmp.


----------



## rory182

pdk42 said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poweramp is supposedly the best music app and works well with carlauncher agama
> 
> 
> 
> I tried PowerAmp briefly. It's a great app and I'm sure for using on a phone it would be perfect. But personally I found its UI way too fussy for use on a car. You want something with a fairly simple UI that can be driven without too much distraction or thought. Pulsar is still too fussy IMHO, but it's a lot simpler than PowerAmp.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, good to know. I think Poweramp is well regarded more for its equalisers and can enhance the quality. I know what you mean for car use though.


----------



## SLine_Tom

Winamp, Winamp, Winamp it really kicks the Llama's ass !


----------



## pdk42

SLine_Tom said:


> Winamp, Winamp, Winamp it really kicks the Llama's ass !


Winamp - I remember that from Windows XP days!


----------



## SLine_Tom

:lol: Yep good old Winamp to play the poor quality MP3s downloaded by an equally poor website, or later on Napster !


----------



## dadsincharge

I have a similar set up in my wife's TT.

We use Spotify so she has the app on her phone and she also has the app on the HU. When she finds a song or songs she likes, she adds it to a playlist on her phone and when she gets into her car, uses the phone as a hot spot and opens Spotify on the HU, then the songs just download automatically to the SD card (in Spotify format) and she plays them all offline. She only has a 2GB data limit so she has no requirement to use the phone constantly as a hot spot.

This way she doesn't have to keep removing the SD card to add songs to it - Spotify does it for her.

Also use IGO for SatNav as the maps are stored on the other SD card in the left hand side.

Installed DAB too but found that the windscreen mount was rubbish and constantly lost signal - same with the FM too so purchased a new aerial that caters for DAB & FM - just have to power it but it's flawless no matter where we go (had a slight drop out in the back of beyond in Cornwall but so did FM).

Happy wife = happy me!!


----------



## pdk42

dadsincharge said:


> I have a similar set up in my wife's TT.
> 
> We use Spotify so she has the app on her phone and she also has the app on the HU. When she finds a song or songs she likes, she adds it to a playlist on her phone and when she gets into her car, uses the phone as a hot spot and opens Spotify on the HU, then the songs just download automatically to the SD card (in Spotify format) and she plays them all offline. She only has a 2GB data limit so she has no requirement to use the phone constantly as a hot spot.
> 
> This way she doesn't have to keep removing the SD card to add songs to it - Spotify does it for her.
> 
> Also use IGO for SatNav as the maps are stored on the other SD card in the left hand side.
> 
> Installed DAB too but found that the windscreen mount was rubbish and constantly lost signal - same with the FM too so purchased a new aerial that caters for DAB & FM - just have to power it but it's flawless no matter where we go (had a slight drop out in the back of beyond in Cornwall but so did FM).
> 
> Happy wife = happy me!!


Interesting post - thanks.

BUT - what's all this about it being the wife's car? Real men can admit to owning roadsters too! :wink:


----------



## dadsincharge

pdk42 said:


> dadsincharge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar set up in my wife's TT.
> 
> We use Spotify so she has the app on her phone and she also has the app on the HU. When she finds a song or songs she likes, she adds it to a playlist on her phone and when she gets into her car, uses the phone as a hot spot and opens Spotify on the HU, then the songs just download automatically to the SD card (in Spotify format) and she plays them all offline. She only has a 2GB data limit so she has no requirement to use the phone constantly as a hot spot.
> 
> This way she doesn't have to keep removing the SD card to add songs to it - Spotify does it for her.
> 
> Also use IGO for SatNav as the maps are stored on the other SD card in the left hand side.
> 
> Installed DAB too but found that the windscreen mount was rubbish and constantly lost signal - same with the FM too so purchased a new aerial that caters for DAB & FM - just have to power it but it's flawless no matter where we go (had a slight drop out in the back of beyond in Cornwall but so did FM).
> 
> Happy wife = happy me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post - thanks.
> 
> BUT - what's all this about it being the wife's car? Real men can admit to owning roadsters too! :wink:
Click to expand...

I do drive it (even on my own sometimes  ) but I drive a 300C SRT8


----------



## mrdanward

Fitted mine today with the DAB aerial and OBD reader. Not really tested the DAB yet but the Torque app with the OBD is brilliant - love how customisable it is. Can anyone recommend any forums or places for advice and tips about these headunits and apps to use and stuff?


----------



## pdk42

mrdanward said:


> Fitted mine today with the DAB aerial and OBD reader. Not really tested the DAB yet but the Torque app with the OBD is brilliant - love how customisable it is. Can anyone recommend any forums or places for advice and tips about these headunits and apps to use and stuff?


My top tips are:

- Install the Agama Car Launcher app - it's much better than the XTrons std launcher
- Install an alternative music player - the base one is a bit limited. I use Pulsar, but there are plenty of others

I've just installed a cheapo eBay OBD BT dongle too. It seems to work fine with Torque. Just getting my head around it, but it looks a nice app.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

pdk42 said:


> I've just installed a cheapo eBay OBD BT dongle too. It seems to work fine with Torque. Just getting my head around it, but it looks a nice app.


I have such a cheapo OBD unit. In a Toyota which I used to own, it drew current all the time it was plugged in. (I don't know if it's the usual thing for the ODB socket to be 'live' if the ignition is off, or if that was a peculiarity of the car.)

I discovered that it had been draining current, and that my battery was too old, at 1am in an airport car park after a week's holiday!


----------



## pdk42

Steve in Ireland said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just installed a cheapo eBay OBD BT dongle too. It seems to work fine with Torque. Just getting my head around it, but it looks a nice app.
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a cheapo OBD unit. In a Toyota which I used to own, it drew current all the time it was plugged in. (I don't know if it's the usual thing for the ODB socket to be 'live' if the ignition is off, or if that was a peculiarity of the car.)
> 
> I discovered that it had been draining current, and that my battery was too old, at 1am in an airport car park after a week's holiday!
Click to expand...

Yes, I noticed that it had lights on even with the ignition off. I think I'm going to plug it in only when I need it. I played a bit with Carista too (she's a nice girl!). That does more than Torque in terms of diagnostics & clearing, but it's a usage-based app so it can be expensive in the long run. I think I'll buy a copy of VCDS at some point.


----------



## Keithkthkth

Just a quick question, does it come with pre installed sat nav or do you need to download yourself and if you do, how easy is it to do?

Thanks


----------



## dadsincharge

Keithkthkth said:


> Just a quick question, does it come with pre installed sat nav or do you need to download yourself and if you do, how easy is it to do?
> 
> Thanks


The Navall HU comes with IGO pre-installed - not sure on the xTrons. the benefit though is that you can download form the Play Store any SatNav app you like


----------



## dadsincharge

rory182 said:


> It works seamlessly from truecontacts but doesn't work from google contacts.


This 'truecontacts' is it the one by andoiapps as the one on the Play store advises it is incompatible with my devices - all Android. There is another called 'True Contact - Real Caller ID' - is this the one?

TIA Lance


----------



## pdk42

Keithkthkth said:


> Just a quick question, does it come with pre installed sat nav or do you need to download yourself and if you do, how easy is it to do?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think the Xtrons comes with any sat-nav software. In any case, for the crowded UK roads, the advantages of dynamic routing are so important that I'd not want an old-style static sat-nav system anyhow. Google maps and Waze work extremely well. Google maps also offers the option of pre downloading the map so that it will work off-line if need be.

Paul


----------



## SLine_Tom

Xtrons suggest the DAB aerial to go on the windscreen, where else have people put it ?


----------



## tttony

See this. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004361


----------



## Keithkthkth

Tbh I'm as confused as I was before, which way to go lol


----------



## dadsincharge

Don't bother with the stick on one for the screen as they are rubbish. I had one in my previous car and that also was crap.

I ended up buying a new aerial to replace the current Audi aerial that catered for FM & DAB (you can also get ones that have GPS built in but are a lot more expensive)

My wifes car is the roadster and it is a ball ache putting a new aerial in - but worth it once done. No drop out what so ever.


----------



## rory182

dadsincharge said:


> This 'truecontacts' is it the one by andoiapps as the one on the Play store advises it is incompatible with my devices - all Android. There is another called 'True Contact - Real Caller ID' - is this the one?
> 
> TIA Lance


It's the one attached, it works fine on a px5 based headunit (xtrons) I can't vouch for any other hardware, use the XDA forums and all your questions should be answered with a little digging and trial and error

Also note you can side load apps using APK installers if Google play store ain't playing ball. APKs available here: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/


----------



## mrdanward

SLine_Tom said:


> Xtrons suggest the DAB aerial to go on the windscreen, where else have people put it ?


I put the xtrons DAB aeriel on my windscreen behind the rear view mirror and it's not very good. Wish I hadn't bothered TBH as its not good enough to use DAB stations. Wasn't cheap either.


----------



## pdk42

DAB is such a sh1t technology.


----------



## lewis1962

mrdanward said:


> SLine_Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xtrons suggest the DAB aerial to go on the windscreen, where else have people put it ?
> 
> 
> 
> I put the xtrons DAB aeriel on my windscreen behind the rear view mirror and it's not very good. Wish I hadn't bothered TBH as its not good enough to use DAB stations. Wasn't cheap either.
Click to expand...

I had the PB78ATTP installed on Friday, but had to send the first unit back as it had a crack in the screen and would not slot in properly.

I must admit I haven't been impressed with the DAB unit and/or the aerial, I'll persist with it for awhile. I really wanted DAB capability. so if anyone can suggest an alternative I would appreciate it !

I tried the Agama car launcher and loved the layout and the ease of use.

I would like to know how I can set up the "Menu" button and/or the "Home" icon to automatically launch Agama, as atm nothing happens.

My Son helped me set up all the defaults, apologies for my lack of tech savvy !


----------



## rory182

lewis1962 said:


> mrdanward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLine_Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xtrons suggest the DAB aerial to go on the windscreen, where else have people put it ?
> 
> 
> 
> I put the xtrons DAB aeriel on my windscreen behind the rear view mirror and it's not very good. Wish I hadn't bothered TBH as its not good enough to use DAB stations. Wasn't cheap either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the PB78ATTP installed on Friday, but had to send the first unit back as it had a crack in the screen and would not slot in properly.
> 
> I must admit I haven't been impressed with the DAB unit and/or the aerial, I'll persist with it for awhile. I really wanted DAB capability. so if anyone can suggest an alternative I would appreciate it !
> 
> I tried the Agama car launcher and loved the layout and the ease of use.
> 
> I would like to know how I can set up the "Menu" button and/or the "Home" icon to automatically launch Agama, as atm nothing happens.
> 
> My Son helped me set up all the defaults, apologies for my lack of tech savvy !
Click to expand...

When you install a new launcher and have more than one launcher on a device press the home key and a pop up will come up asking which launcher you wish to use. There's a box to remember your selection so it will 'always use this choice'

You could uninstall car launcher and try again or install another launcher like nova launcher temporarily so you get the pop up, select car launcher agama and always use this option. Then you can delete nova if you did that. There's possibly another smartwr way but I don't know it


----------



## SLine_Tom

I agree DAB is pretty shit but I like listening to Radio X and at the moment im streaming though my phone through the audio jack. Ive only got the boggo standard HU with no Bluetooth etc.


----------



## dadsincharge

rory182 said:


> dadsincharge said:
> 
> 
> 
> This 'truecontacts' is it the one by andoiapps as the one on the Play store advises it is incompatible with my devices - all Android. There is another called 'True Contact - Real Caller ID' - is this the one?
> 
> TIA Lance
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one attached, it works fine on a px5 based headunit (xtrons) I can't vouch for any other hardware, use the XDA forums and all your questions should be answered with a little digging and trial and error
> 
> Also note you can side load apps using APK installers if Google play store ain't playing ball. APKs available here: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/
Click to expand...

Many Thanks Rory


----------



## dadsincharge

mrdanward said:


> SLine_Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xtrons suggest the DAB aerial to go on the windscreen, where else have people put it ?
> 
> 
> 
> I put the xtrons DAB aeriel on my windscreen behind the rear view mirror and it's not very good. Wish I hadn't bothered TBH as its not good enough to use DAB stations. Wasn't cheap either.
Click to expand...

None of the windscreen DAB aerials are any good. You need to either follow the link that TTTony put up earlier or purchase an aerial to replace the factory aerial (If you have one). I did and DAB is fantastic with no drop out.


----------



## Keithkthkth

Having read all the advice I'm going to stick with the Audi head what is the latest model number that will fit please can can any take a reversing camera?

Thanks


----------



## pdk42

OK, so a few more points now that I'm several weeks in...

1) The radio works fine in most ways with good sound quality and good signal reception. However, the "Alternative Frequency" (AF) feature whereby it will re-tune the radio to an alternative frequency for the station that you're listening to is somewhat ropey. Sometimes it'll re-tune to a frequency that has a poor signal strength and then sticks there. From previous experience building software for a Car PC back in the mid noughties I know a little about how the RDS system works and my guess is that the Xtrons is using a single tuner and doing frequency-peeking to find alternative frequencies as the signal strength of the active frequency drops. Whatever it's doing though, it's not doing it very well! I can live with it, but it's a little disappointing.

2) The screen is definitely too bright when driving at night, even with the backlight dimmed to minimum (which is done automatically as the lights are turned on). Thankfully there's a fix though - there are a number of apps in the App Store that will force the display to be dimmer. I'm using something called Dimly, but there are others and I'm yet to do any comparisons. However, Dimly works and achieves the result, although the dimming also reduces contrast which makes the display a little muddy. It's a small point though - in general it's much better with Dimly than without it and it reduces the glow from the screen that would be there otherwise.

3) I've rigged up something called MacroDroid on my phone to do auto Hotspot switching as it connects to the HU's bluetooth. It works very well and unlike Tasker, it's free (but with limitations over the paid-for version).

4) I bought a cheapo OBD dongle to allow me to run Torque on the HU. The dongle works fine with my phone (Samsung Galaxy Neo 5) but the bluetooth connection is very temperamental on the Xtrons. It may be due to the BT on Oreo (there are known issues) or maybe the fact there are two BT managers (standard Android and one that handles phone call) - either way it annoying.

5) Sound quality on A2DP is apparently pretty poor compared to MP3 played directly by the HU. However, I've found that with tweaks to the equalisation on the amp I can get it pretty close - so that's a result!

6) Overall reliability and performance is great. I've had no hangs, reboots or crashes at all. Still very happy with it. Great value for money.


----------



## mrdanward

I use the xtrons OBD for Torque and the app works faultless on the headunit. The two things that annoy me are that the screen goes black when in reverse (but I managed to adjust it so sound stays on), and that it takes a minute to connect to the Wifi on my phone so I have to wait before I can listen to Spotify - but I intend to put an SD card in it to sort that problem out.


----------



## nixmix

mrdanward said:


> I use the xtrons OBD for Torque and the app works faultless on the headunit. The two things that annoy me are that the screen goes black when in reverse (but I managed to adjust it so sound stays on), and that it takes a minute to connect to the Wifi on my phone so I have to wait before I can listen to Spotify - but I intend to put an SD card in it to sort that problem out.


How did you adjust it so the sound stays on in reverse?


----------



## rory182

Just go into factory settings and change the option which cancels it in reverse.

Password 126


----------



## pdk42

rory182 said:


> Just go into factory settings and change the option which cancels it in reverse.
> 
> Password 126


You can also tweak the volume change by using the standard Andoid car setting. SOmething like this (from memory):

Settings -> Car settings -> Reverse settings


----------



## mrdanward

Yea I did it under car settings. The default is set to reduce the volume to zero, so I just changed to leave the volume the same.


----------



## lewis1962

dadsincharge said:


> Don't bother with the stick on one for the screen as they are rubbish. I had one in my previous car and that also was crap.
> 
> I ended up buying a new aerial to replace the current Audi aerial that catered for FM & DAB (you can also get ones that have GPS built in but are a lot more expensive)
> 
> My wifes car is the roadster and it is a ball ache putting a new aerial in - but worth it once done. No drop out what so ever.


*which aerial did you end up buying ?

thanks*


----------



## leholtet

Have you tried internet radio with the dongle?


----------



## pdk42

I said I'd drop by and give periodic "long term test" reports. So... now over a month in and everything still working very smoothly. No hangs or random crashes/reboots yet - and given current long and hot spell if there was going to be an overheating problem I think I would have seen it. The only problem I've had has been one incident of Bluetooth failing to connect to my phone and which needed a reboot of the HU to get it working again.

Same can't be said for the cheapie 3G dongle I bought with the unit. I sent the first back because it was randomly dropping WiFi and XTrons sent me a replacement. The replacement worked for 24 hours and then the 3G connection died completely and despite numerous factory resets I couldn't get it to go again. XTrons customer service was perfect - they gave a full refund and didn't even ask me to return the second unit. It's probably a blessing in disguise though since I'm finding the Hotspot on my phone to be very good and reliable. I'm using a little macro/automation tool called MacroDroid to auto switch the Hotspot on/off when Bluetooth connects and disconnects. It works flawlessly.

I'm really happy with the overall functionality - it's certainly a much better overall experience than the BMW iDrive in my 335i which has a really lousy SatNav (out of date, dynamic guidance that's worse than useless, clunky music player, ...). I'm seriously thinking of getting an Android unit to upgrade it in fact.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ pdk42 - Do you know if this mod would work with your unit?





.


----------



## pdk42

Not looked at the YouTube yet (I'm on a train) but the screenshot looks like an iOS app. It looks like it's showing boost and accel data. Both those are available using Torque connected to a Bluetooth OBD dongle.


----------



## leholtet

Are there any USB inputs in the rear of the unit?

First of all to power the 4g dongle, and perhaps put a iphone charge cable there?


----------



## pdk42

leholtet said:


> Are there any USB inputs in the rear of the unit?
> 
> First of all to power the 4g dongle, and perhaps put a iphone charge cable there?


Yes, there are two USB ports that emerge as flying leads. They are long enough to reach into the glovebox with length to spare. Not sure how much power they deliver but certainly enough to power a 4G dongle.


----------



## leholtet

Mounted IT up, and ofc the rear right didnt work. Struggeling with extracting the United again.. any tips?


----------



## pdk42

leholtet said:
 

> Mounted IT up, and ofc the rear right didnt work. Struggeling with extracting the United again.. any tips?


Yee, it can be difficult to get out again. Can't really give clear advice - you'll just need to fiddle and take it slow.

Lack of sound will likely be a connection problem. You'll just have to debug it step at a time.

Ironically, I'll be in Oslo tomorrow!


----------



## leholtet

pdk42 said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted IT up, and ofc the rear right didnt work. Struggeling with extracting the United again.. any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Yee, it can be difficult to get out again. Can't really give clear advice - you'll just need to fiddle and take it slow.
> 
> Lack of sound will likely be a connection problem. You'll just have to debug it step at a time.
> 
> Ironically, I'll be in Oslo tomorrow!
Click to expand...

Well, are you ready for a carstereo removal session? 

Do you have pictures of the keys you used to remove the head unit?


----------



## pdk42

leholtet said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted IT up, and ofc the rear right didnt work. Struggeling with extracting the United again.. any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Yee, it can be difficult to get out again. Can't really give clear advice - you'll just need to fiddle and take it slow.
> 
> Lack of sound will likely be a connection problem. You'll just have to debug it step at a time.
> 
> Ironically, I'll be in Oslo tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, are you ready for a carstereo removal session?
> 
> Do you have pictures of the keys you used to remove the head unit?
Click to expand...

I don't, but I bought them from Amazon. IIRC, the XTrons unit only latches at the top.


----------



## mrdanward

Has anyone tried to play DVDs on it yet? Turned the setting on to play while the car is running. Tried to watch one and we could hear the menu theme tune, but the screen was just black and there was no way to progress or do anything. Fiddled with it for ages and couldn't change anything. Bit annoyed the DVD function doesn't seem to work. NOTE: Tried it while car was moving (passenger operating) and while parked up (cos I thought I knew better), made no difference.


----------



## leholtet

Pdk42,

Do you have the link? Buying the same


----------



## pdk42

leholtet said:


> Pdk42,
> 
> Do you have the link? Buying the same


These are the ones I bought. They're a bit flimsy but worked for me anyhow:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Headunit- ... ct_details


----------



## ChillOut

I am thinking to buy this unit, as actually does not have any serious issues with our cars.

I am only a bit concerned about the voice quality over Bluetooth. Is the attached mic in the unit sufficient, or should get also the optional/extra one as well?

Thank you guys for your feedback!

Nikos


----------



## leholtet

Im using the integrated one in the unit, but i dont know if the canbus decoder also uses the OEM mics in the roof aswell


----------



## pcbbc

leholtet said:


> Im using the integrated one in the unit, but i dont know if the canbus decoder also uses the OEM mics in the roof aswell


Sampled audio data is *not* sent over CAN. Insufficient bandwidth. Mics are hard-wired.
Therefore NO - your aftermarket headunit can't just pull the mic data off of CANBUS.


----------



## pdk42

ChillOut said:


> I am thinking to buy this unit, as actually does not have any serious issues with our cars.
> 
> I am only a bit concerned about the voice quality over Bluetooth. Is the attached mic in the unit sufficient, or should get also the optional/extra one as well?
> 
> Thank you guys for your feedback!
> 
> Nikos


In my roadster, the audio quality isn't great, but it's acceptable. I think a good part of this is the generally higher noise level from the rag top. I have wired a cheapo mic into the space meant for it near the interior light and plugged it into the rear of the XTrons. It seems that in this config both mics (inbuilt in the HU and the external mic) are active.


----------



## leholtet

The xtrons wont play the rear right speaker.. swapped back to OEM, works like a charm.. suggestions?

connected all the rca's correct, and the blue amp cord aswell..


----------



## CanadaTT

This past weekend I installed a similar unit from Navall and agree with the original poster's observations. Overall I have to say it is a great upgrade from my non-Bose Symphony. I did discover a couple of things that have not been discussed yet:
- I am using the factory installed Igo gps which is excellent however I could not hear the routing directions. After much searching on the net I discovered that you must go into the head unit "factory settings" screen and adjust the volume balance for the various apps. What this does is adjust the ratio of the volume between apps not the actual volume which is still controlled within the app or with the volume control. This is actually quite helpful because I found the bluetooth streaming volume low in comparison to the radio and usb so I adjusted it up and now I don't have to adjust the volume when switching from one input to another. The Igo nav uses the "system" volume for the spoken directions and this must be set to "max". (The actual volume of the spoken directions can then be fine tuned within the Igo app). Now the Igo lowers whatever music source I am listening to and I hear the spoken directions loud and clear.
-When my car is parked in the garage the head unit can connect to my home wi-fi. I use Amazon music but did not want to tether my phone and use my data to stream music. I downloaded the Amazon music app to the head unit and now I can download my Amazon music playlists to the head unit when on my home wi-fi and listen when driving without eating up my phone data. I'm not sure if the other streaming music services operate the same way.
So far I am very pleased with the unit. The only change I plan is to install the backup camera at a later date. Thanks to everyone who posted to this topic-it made the install and setup a breeze.


----------



## pdk42

Ok - so another quick update...

Unit still going strong despite hot weather. No failures of any mention yet (occasional app hang, but hey - this is Android!). On a positive note, I didn't use the car for two and a half weeks and found when I returned to it that there was no sign of battery drain


----------



## Private Prozac

I had a professional installer come this morning to install my unit. However, there are 2 problems:-
There is a clicking noise coming from the speakers when the unit is powered on. He said it is likely a mismatch between the headunit and the Bose Amp! Anyone else had this?
And, the unit won't fit flush at the bottom! Does it need a certain way to push it flush?


----------



## pdk42

It does fit flush, but you need to align it properly. See my original post.


----------



## Private Prozac

Oh, I see. Thanks for that.
Any idea on why there's a clicking sound coming from the speakers? Do you think it is an issue with the headunit and the amp?


----------



## pdk42

Private Prozac said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for that.
> Any idea on why there's a clicking sound coming from the speakers? Do you think it is an issue with the headunit and the amp?


There's a slight click from mine on power on (and power off), but it's very subtle and doesn't bother me.

There's no clicking when it's in use.


----------



## Private Prozac

Arse! Looks like a new unit required then! That'll be fun seeing as it took them 3 weeks to get the unit to me in the first place.


----------



## leholtet

So, im still struglling getting the rear right speaker to work with xtrons.. if i change the rca, the rear right works.. but then one of the speakers wont. Specifically its the the rca "rear out R" that wont work.

Now, is this a canbus decoder error, or could it be a faulty RCA from the unit or harness or the unit itself? I could buy a RCA splitter and put both rear speakers on rear out L. But, then i guess i would loose some of the amp effect?


----------



## leholtet

Xtrons sent me a new harness, now everything works perfect. I think the sound quality is good! Better than RNSE


----------



## pdk42

That's good news. I think the sound quality is good too. If you haven't already done so, play around with the equaliser settings. I find that putting "loudness" on improves things on most pop/rock music.


----------



## leholtet

Yes. Does anyone want to share their optimal eq settings?


----------



## JFidddy

Is this an improvement on the RNSE sound wise?

I don't get how some say it's poor and others say it's great? I know everyone has different standards, but surely they shouldn't deviate that much?

I really need to get rid of my RNSE for more functionality, and I like the OEM look, but sound quality is a high priority, I certainly don't want a drop in quality.

Also, can you the there to the unit from your phone for use with Spotify etc?


----------



## rory182

If you class yourself as an audiophile don't buy a chinese headunit, get something european. It wont look as oem but youll have get what you want, avoiding disappointment.

I'm very happy with my xtrons personally but am by no means an audiophile.


----------



## JFidddy

What about the Dynavin one? Is there a reason it's twice the price of the Chinese units?


----------



## JFidddy

I've contacted Dynavin and asked them a few questions, the only problem is I'm not sure how honest they'll be, when I'm effectively asking, "is your unit better than the Chinese ones?"

If it's just a rebrand then they're taking the piss, but if it uses higher quality parts (their website claims it uses Burr-Brown etc) then I'm happy to pay the premium as it would be the ultimate package of OEM styling and quality.

Otherwise I'm gonna go Pioneer, I'm not expecting audiophile friendly quality, but I'd rather have it get better than worse.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ PDK42 - Have you considered installing an OBD-Eleven device so you can run "live" diagnostics? Would be interesting if it's possible with your head unit.


----------



## Rob in Oz

rory182 said:


> If you class yourself as an audiophile don't buy a chinese headunit, get something european. It wont look as oem but youll have get what you want, avoiding disappointment.
> 
> I'm very happy with my xtrons personally but am by no means an audiophile.


But are there any "European" HUs that aren't made in China?


----------



## ADB

Private Prozac said:


> Arse! Looks like a new unit required then! That'll be fun seeing as it took them 3 weeks to get the unit to me in the first place.


Did you get anywhere with this? I have what I can only describe as faint electrical pops and hisses with my Xtrons unit. If the engine is off, you are stationary or you just don't have the radio or any music on you can hear it in the background. I can only think its electrical interference, although I have heard the Bose comments before. I am living with it but would love to eliminate it.

Andy


----------



## rory182

Its not about if its made in China, its where its designed and what the specification is. Theres no european stereo designers building android headunits, as far as I'm aware since the Parrot Asteroid units.


----------



## Private Prozac

ADB said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arse! Looks like a new unit required then! That'll be fun seeing as it took them 3 weeks to get the unit to me in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get anywhere with this? I have what I can only describe as faint electrical pops and hisses with my Xtrons unit. If the engine is off, you are stationary or you just don't have the radio or any music on you can hear it in the background. I can only think its electrical interference, although I have heard the Bose comments before. I am living with it but would love to eliminate it.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Hi Andy.
Well, I sent back the first unit and ordered another that was installed last Wednesday. Sadly this too has crackling and popping in the background!! So it's booked in for tomorrow morning for a specialist Audio shop to take a look. I will mention previous comments on here about the Ground Loop Isolator. I'll keep you updated.
Neil.


----------



## lewis1962

Does anyone know if this part is available from an independent supplier?

The connection inside the black shroud is loose and causes dropout from the speakers.

I have requested a replacement from Xtrons, but fear the quality will be as bad as this one.

Frustrated !!


----------



## JFidddy

lewis1962 said:


> Does anyone know if this part is available from an independent supplier?
> 
> The connection inside the black shroud is loose and causes dropout from the speakers.
> 
> I have requested a replacement from Xtrons, but fear the quality will be as bad as this one.
> 
> Frustrated !!


That's the problem with these Chinese units, there's a lot of variance, some will get good ones, others will get dud ones. I'd just get a replacement from them and hope, and if the one you get isn't better go again.

If you paid via PayPal then the power is in your hands, at least for 30 days.


----------



## Kitchtt

Can i ask if you can use youtube on the xtrons whilst driving to listen to music? Just i use youtube a lot for music that cant be found anywhere else. Thanks in advance 
Juat wasnt sure if because of the video playback on youtube it would be disabled or something due to safety etc...


----------



## Ramzey

It plays music, screen is going grey. I did not chk if its playing in background with nav on the top.


----------



## Kitchtt

Ah ok so it will play the music but just no video playback untill the car is stationary?


----------



## Ramzey

It remain gray. Must be software bug. Youtube ask for update, it may solve it.


----------



## leholtet

I had to pull the Unit out as i had a faulty cable. Now the unit doesnt lock correctly when i push the unit back in the dash. Any tip?


----------



## Jsimba

This thread is a brilliant resource - I bought a 2011 TTS a month or so ago and the only disappointment so far has been the inability to link up a modern day (Android) phone to the stock Navigation Plus unit in a user-friendly way. I've been toying with the idea of going down the Xtrons route and think I might go for it this week based on the feedback here.

The ability to run apps like Spotify, Google Maps etc would just be such an improvement. Are there any other units beyond Xtrons that offer the same quality/convenience/fit for a mk2? From the research I've done, I've seen mentions of Pioneer touchcreen units, but would be interested to hear if anyone has experience of both in order to compare them?

Thanks for all the detailed reviews and intel


----------



## ADB

leholtet said:


> I had to pull the Unit out as i had a faulty cable. Now the unit doesnt lock correctly when i push the unit back in the dash. Any tip?


If it sags down at the bottom you might not have got the 'runners' on the rear sides over the guides inside the dash. If its this you need to sort of tilt the head unit up at the back as you insert it and the runners should sit on top of the guides as it slides in.


----------



## pdk42

ADB said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pull the Unit out as i had a faulty cable. Now the unit doesnt lock correctly when i push the unit back in the dash. Any tip?
> 
> 
> 
> If it sags down at the bottom you might not have got the 'runners' on the rear sides over the guides inside the dash. If its this you need to sort of tilt the head unit up at the back as you insert it and the runners should sit on top of the guides as it slides in.
Click to expand...

Exactly. The guides on the Xtrons unit are mow fiddly than the OEM one.


----------



## Joerek

I've installed this headunit and so far its great. The only thing thats very irritating is that my phone is an Iphone and it can only connect if I manually go to settings and stay on the hotspot screen or else the hotspot is not active. But the second issue is that even what it can find the hotspot, it's having a hard time actually connection. In by far most occasions I get 'Authorisation problem'. Constantly disable/enable hotspot on the iphone and try to reconnect over wifi. After a few attempts it connects. It's not the password, that fine.
i've also reset the network settings on my iphone, but doesn't help with the 'Authorisation problem'.

Anyone else with this issue and got it solved?


----------



## pdk42

Joerek said:


> I've installed this headunit and so far its great. The only thing thats very irritating is that my phone is an Iphone and it can only connect if I manually go to settings and stay on the hotspot screen or else the hotspot is not active. But the second issue is that even what it can find the hotspot, it's having a hard time actually connection. In by far most occasions I get 'Authorisation problem'. Constantly disable/enable hotspot on the iphone and try to reconnect over wifi. After a few attempts it connects. It's not the password, that fine.
> i've also reset the network settings on my iphone, but doesn't help with the 'Authorisation problem'.
> 
> Anyone else with this issue and got it solved?


I have exactly the same problem. It worked perfectly with my old Android phone (Galaxy 5 neo), but I've now upgraded to a Galaxy 7 and I'm getting exactly the problem you describe.


----------



## Ramzey

Had the same problem for note8. Macro added to macrodroid to enable screen and keep phone unlocked as soon as i turn ignition on solved problem. At list for now.

I just put reverse cam sold by xtrons.( camatt002, that one replacing plate light )Top 10% of the screen its obscured by lid. Is that the "future" or i did something wrong?


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I'm expecting mine to arrive today (DHL sez "out for delivery").

Does it come with any means to power it up before fitting? I'll need to load up some of my favourite software.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Steve in Ireland said:


> Does it come with any means to power it up before fitting? I'll need to load up some of my favourite software.


To answer my own question, it's certainly possible, but too much hassle. Instead, I've re-purposed an old ADSL box as a wifi-extender. I can't get the car close enough to the house to pick up the wifi connection, but now I can bring the wifi to the car (with a long ethernet cable, which I have).


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Everything went well. One minor hitch was when I fed the wire for the airbag warning light *through* the cage, rather than under it, so the head unt wouldn't slide in.

I'm happy with the sound quality (mine's a Bose system). I would have been happy with the stock music player (cute graphics) except for it not showing tags from the files. It shows pictures if they're embedded as tags though, so clearly it *can* parse tags. It plays MP3, OGG and FLAC files, by the way.

DIS is DISappointing, with just playing time and "SD" shown when playing from SD card, and frequency for FM radio. The main screen does display RDS. Steering wheel controls work for volume and next/previous. My phone is still connected to the Audi bluetooth, and that still works as well.

In stock configuration, you can install apps from file. This meant I was able to load F-Droid, a system for installing open source and free software without Google watching your every move.


----------



## 2Slick

Steve in Ireland said:


> Everything went well. One minor hitch was when I fed the wire for the airbag warning light *through* the cage, rather than under it, so the head unt wouldn't slide in.
> 
> I'm happy with the sound quality (mine's a Bose system). I would have been happy with the stock music player (cute graphics) except for it not showing tags from the files. It shows pictures if they're embedded as tags though, so clearly it *can* parse tags. It plays MP3, OGG and FLAC files, by the way.
> 
> DIS is DISappointing, with just playing time and "SD" shown when playing from SD card, and frequency for FM radio. The main screen does display RDS. Steering wheel controls work for volume and next/previous. My phone is still connected to the Audi bluetooth, and that still works as well.
> 
> In stock configuration, you can install apps from file. This meant I was able to load F-Droid, a system for installing open source and free software without Google watching your every move.


Hi - I have an Xtrons stereo with Bose etc but can't use the Audi Bluetooth phone system... Although I can still connect because the module is still there, since removing the OEM stereo I receive no sound with the Xtrons installed. I was of the impression that you could not use the OEM Bluetooth phone system when the OEM stereo is removed? Calls via the Xtrons unit are ok but nowhere near a good as the OEM phone system. Please advise.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

2Slick said:


> Hi - I have an Xtrons stereo with Bose etc but can't use the Audi Bluetooth phone system... Although I can still connect because the module is still there, since removing the OEM stereo I receive no sound with the Xtrons installed. I was of the impression that you could not use the OEM Bluetooth phone system when the OEM stereo is removed? Calls via the Xtrons unit are ok but nowhere near a good as the OEM phone system. Please advise.


Sorry, I had only briefly tested display of contacts and display on an incoming call. I've just tried an outgoing call, and the call works, and the built-in mic picks up your voice, but there's no sound from the speakers. (You could turn on your phone's speakers, but that defeats the purpose, doesn't it?) I think we're stuck with the Xtrons bluetooth, but at least there are options to change the software app.


----------



## 2Slick

Steve in Ireland said:


> 2Slick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - I have an Xtrons stereo with Bose etc but can't use the Audi Bluetooth phone system... Although I can still connect because the module is still there, since removing the OEM stereo I receive no sound with the Xtrons installed. I was of the impression that you could not use the OEM Bluetooth phone system when the OEM stereo is removed? Calls via the Xtrons unit are ok but nowhere near a good as the OEM phone system. Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had only briefly tested display of contacts and display on an incoming call. I've just tried an outgoing call, and the call works, and the built-in mic picks up your voice, but there's no sound from the speakers. (You could turn on your phone's speakers, but that defeats the purpose, doesn't it?) I think we're stuck with the Xtrons bluetooth, but at least there are options to change the software app.
Click to expand...

No problem - thanks Steve.


----------



## drivedetailed

Hi Guys

I am looking at ordering one of these for my Mk2 TTRS ( Non Bose system ).

http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attp-android-8- ... t-mk2.html

However reading this in the description

"Please note that if your vehicle has no BOSE system, but it has the audio port, you need to ask for a professional technician to make some modifications of the wires connection; otherwise, your rear amplifier speakers will NOT have sound"

Can anyone tell me exactly what needs to be done to make it work? Is fitting one of these an easy job to do yourself or am i better off bringing it to a professional?

Thanks


----------



## pdk42

drivedetailed said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking at ordering one of these for my Mk2 TTRS ( Non Bose system ).
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attp-android-8- ... t-mk2.html
> 
> However reading this in the description
> 
> "Please note that if your vehicle has no BOSE system, but it has the audio port, you need to ask for a professional technician to make some modifications of the wires connection; otherwise, your rear amplifier speakers will NOT have sound"
> 
> Can anyone tell me exactly what needs to be done to make it work? Is fitting one of these an easy job to do yourself or am i better off bringing it to a professional?
> 
> Thanks


Read my first post in the thread - it talks about this point.


----------



## drivedetailed

No need to worry so 

Thanks!


----------



## Joerek

I do not have BOSE and installed the xtrons. All speakers are working out of the box for me


----------



## Joerek

This hotspot issue on my iphone is making me nuts. Have to go the hotspot settings screen first and then it only connects in about 1 out of 5 attempts. Getting the 'Authentication problem' too much, su I'm thinking of using the 4G usb donle. Anyone experience with it and how is it working for you? I'm hoping with such dongle it will have an instant connection right after you start the car. Then I'm ready to invest in the dongle and an extra mobile subscription


----------



## Jsimba

I installed a similar unit from Xtrons this evening, the PB78ATTRP model, into my 2011 TTS.

It's a non-Bose set-up and can confirm that there are no modifications needed to the wiring, it was all incredibly straightforward. Likewise, no issues with tethering the unit go my phone's hotspot (Samsung S9) and all steering wheel controls worked without any problems.

The only snag was having sound coming from the rear speakers only, which was quickly solved when I discovered the plugs in the loom had been incorrectly matched up.

I'm really pleased with the result in first usage, but will update with any teething issues as they appear.


----------



## 2Slick

Joerek said:


> This hotspot issue on my iphone is making me nuts. Have to go the hotspot settings screen first and then it only connects in about 1 out of 5 attempts. Getting the 'Authentication problem' too much, su I'm thinking of using the 4G usb donle. Anyone experience with it and how is it working for you? I'm hoping with such dongle it will have an instant connection right after you start the car. Then I'm ready to invest in the dongle and an extra mobile subscription


I use the 4G Xtrons dongle and its great. Sorted out an extra sim from EE and share data from my main phone account across to this sim - works really well.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Has anyone put in a reversing camera with Xtrons PB78ATTP?

Given that the unit correctly detects reverse gear and puts up a blank screen, does that mean that it is clever enough to switch power to a camera as well? The supplied connector does have a pink lead labelled "REVERSE", and a yellow one labeled "GAMERA B+", which unsurprisingly, the circuit diagram tranlates as "Camera 12V Out". However, there is also a "FCAM", presumably "front camera" connector.

It would be much more convenient to run signal and power together as one cable than mess around with a relay and rear lights.

If anyone has installed a camera in the coupe, how did you route the cable?


----------



## drivedetailed

Hi Guys

Where is the best place to buy Keys for removing the radio?


----------



## pcbbc

drivedetailed said:


> Where is the best place to buy Keys for removing the radio?


To remove the factory radio?

I'd usually go for eBay. I would recommend this "3-in-1" type...







...which can be found, unsurprisingly, by searching for "3-in-1 radio removal key"

This type...







...I have always found universally rubbish. Metal is too thin, they do not latch into place, and cut into your fingers when pulling on the ring pulls.

Notes:
I believe you will need 4 keys for most/all Audi factory radios (2 top, 2 bottom).
Straight edges go towards outside when inserting.
Once inserted there will be a click and the key will lock into place.
It should be next impossible to remove a key without the radio coming with it.
Once removed push in the locking brass tab at the side of the radio to release the key.


----------



## drivedetailed

pcbbc said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to buy Keys for removing the radio?
> 
> 
> 
> To remove the factory radio?
> 
> I'd usually go for eBay. I would recommend this "3-in-1" type......which can be found, unsurprisingly, by searching for "3-in-1 radio removal key"
> 
> This type...
> View attachment 1
> ...I have always found universally rubbish. Metal is too thin, they do not latch into place, and cut into your fingers when pulling on the ring pulls.
> 
> Notes:
> I believe you will need 4 keys for most/all Audi factory radios (2 top, 2 bottom).
> Straight edges go towards outside when inserting.
> Once inserted there will be a click and the key will lock into place.
> It should be next impossible to remove a key without the radio coming with it.
> Once removed push in the locking brass tab at the side of the radio to release the key.
Click to expand...

Super , thanks!


----------



## mickee92

Halfords sell the same ones as "Mercedes" ones.

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... reId=10001

£8 for four but if you need them asap and you can just pick them up.


----------



## nick2000

Just wondered why most people have chosen the TTP version rather than the TRP version which looks more like the OEM RNS Audi unit ?

http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attrp-android-8 ... t-mk2.html

Maybe the symmetry of the TTP makes it easier to use ? Looking at the tech specs they are identical.

Also it seems most have ordered direct from Xtrons, is this because of the manufacturer backup - since they do seem generally cheaper on ebay.

Just need to decide which one, but what a great mod !


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I just preferred the symmetrical layout. And I was swapping out the Audi Concert, which is sort of similar-looking.

I bought from an eBay dealer at a saving of about £40 compared to buying from Xtrons.


----------



## mrdanward

The TTP looked better and more modern in my opinion. I ordered from Xtrons for the customer service, which was worth it as I sent mine back after I accidentally cracked the screen and they were fantastic.


----------



## mickee92

mrdanward said:


> The TTP looked better and more modern in my opinion. I ordered from Xtrons for the customer service, which was worth it as I sent mine back after I accidentally cracked the screen and they were fantastic.


Done exactly the same thing and cracked the screen on mine after I only just bought it from the TT market place... was fuming.

Emailed them and for £55 I'll get a new screen and I've asked for new clip/beackets as I've bent them getting the unit out.

Just gotta figure out how to fit the screen.


----------



## Jsimba

nick2000 said:


> Just wondered why most people have chosen the TTP version rather than the TRP version which looks more like the OEM RNS Audi unit ?
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attrp-android-8 ... t-mk2.html
> 
> Maybe the symmetry of the TTP makes it easier to use ? Looking at the tech specs they are identical.
> 
> Also it seems most have ordered direct from Xtrons, is this because of the manufacturer backup - since they do seem generally cheaper on ebay.
> 
> Just need to decide which one, but what a great mod !


I took the TRP version in the end, for the reason that it's close to the OEM version and I liked that layout of the Nav Plus unit. I wanted to keep it as close to original as possible.

It really is very good, I can't fault it so far at all. It was very much a plug and play job (just one issue with only the rear speakers playing, sorted by realising two wires have been connected to the wrong plug, so was a simple unplug and replug job, took 10 secs).

If you go via the website then you can sign up as a VIP for free and get 15% off. That makes it cheaper than any of the other offers I've seen via Amazon etc


----------



## nick2000

mickee92 said:


> mrdanward said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTP looked better and more modern in my opinion. I ordered from Xtrons for the customer service, which was worth it as I sent mine back after I accidentally cracked the screen and they were fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Done exactly the same thing and cracked the screen on mine after I only just bought it from the TT market place... was fuming.
> 
> Emailed them and for £55 I'll get a new screen and I've asked for new clip/beackets as I've bent them getting the unit out.
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to fit the screen.
Click to expand...

How did you crack the screen, was it an issue whilst installing or just an unlucky accident ?


----------



## nick2000

Jsimba said:


> nick2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered why most people have chosen the TTP version rather than the TRP version which looks more like the OEM RNS Audi unit ?
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb78attrp-android-8 ... t-mk2.html
> 
> Maybe the symmetry of the TTP makes it easier to use ? Looking at the tech specs they are identical.
> 
> Also it seems most have ordered direct from Xtrons, is this because of the manufacturer backup - since they do seem generally cheaper on ebay.
> 
> Just need to decide which one, but what a great mod !
> 
> 
> 
> I took the TRP version in the end, for the reason that it's close to the OEM version and I liked that layout of the Nav Plus unit. I wanted to keep it as close to original as possible.
> 
> It really is very good, I can't fault it so far at all. It was very much a plug and play job (just one issue with only the rear speakers playing, sorted by realising two wires have been connected to the wrong plug, so was a simple unplug and replug job, took 10 secs).
> 
> If you go via the website then you can sign up as a VIP for free and get 15% off. That makes it cheaper than any of the other offers I've seen via Amazon etc
Click to expand...

Thanks for the vip tip. I'm still torn between the style, might have to flip a coin !


----------



## mickee92

nick2000 said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdanward said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTP looked better and more modern in my opinion. I ordered from Xtrons for the customer service, which was worth it as I sent mine back after I accidentally cracked the screen and they were fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Done exactly the same thing and cracked the screen on mine after I only just bought it from the TT market place... was fuming.
> 
> Emailed them and for £55 I'll get a new screen and I've asked for new clip/beackets as I've bent them getting the unit out.
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to fit the screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you crack the screen, was it an issue whilst installing or just an unlucky accident ?
Click to expand...

Wasn't clicking into place and after spending way too long trying I lost my temper and pushed too hard near the screen so my own fault [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## HAWKS

So are these units full post code sat navs?


----------



## Steve in Ireland

HAWKS said:


> So are these units full post code sat navs?


No. The're Android units. Features of the navigation will depend on the software you install.

They come with Google Maps installed though. (The chocolate teapot of navigation software.)


----------



## Madtriker

HAWKS said:


> So are these units full post code sat navs?


I use "Here we go" its FREE to download from the "play store" works both offline and online then you get traffic delays etc and that uses full postcode for searching or street etc and gives a choice of routes and options and has speed camera locations with warnings and you can set a speeding beep reminder if you want to. Also downloadable maps Worldwide which are very accurate too have use in various countries with no problems. No ads too.


----------



## JFidddy

Does anyone use one of these with a Bose equipped car, and do you get any problems sound wise, in terms of interference, white noise, high pitched whines etc?

I've just about given up on my Dynavin, because it makes annoying noises and it's more than I can just accept for a £600 unit.


----------



## ADB

JFidddy said:


> Does anyone use one of these with a Bose equipped car, and do you get any problems sound wise, in terms of interference, white noise, high pitched whines etc?
> 
> I've just about given up on my Dynavin, because it makes annoying noises and it's more than I can just accept for a £600 unit.


Yes I get this as well and my 2009 RS has factory Bose. I can only describe it as feint electrical interference. Its worse when you put the lights on and the backlight illuminates. I have tried grounding the chassis indepentently to the car but it makes no difference. I have come to live with it (although it does still annoy me :x ). The alternative is to step back into the 90's with the RNS-E :?

Andy


----------



## JFidddy

ADB said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use one of these with a Bose equipped car, and do you get any problems sound wise, in terms of interference, white noise, high pitched whines etc?
> 
> I've just about given up on my Dynavin, because it makes annoying noises and it's more than I can just accept for a £600 unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I get this as well and my 2009 RS has factory Bose. I can only describe it as feint electrical interference. Its worse when you put the lights on and the backlight illuminates. I have tried grounding the chassis indepentently to the car but it makes no difference. I have come to live with it (although it does still annoy me :x ). The alternative is to step back into the 90's with the RNS-E :?
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

When I was looking for a TT, I wanted it to have Bose, now I regret it, seems like it's actually better to not have it.

Tempted to have it gutted tbh and have a custom audio install done.


----------



## JFidddy

People whom have Android units, can you confirm whether they're able to send via bluetooth as well as receive?

I've had the idea to use an Xtrons as the display and nav etc, but have it send audio via bluetooth to a decent Pioneer or Alpine single din in the glovebox.

I was hoping this might give better audio and overcome the interference issues I'm having.

I was also hoping that sending via bluetooth, rather than making some sort of RCA to aux and using the cables out the back of the Xtrons, would mean that the music would bypass any processing from the Xtrons unit and go straight to the better unit in the glovebox to be processed there?


----------



## pdk42

JFidddy said:


> People whom have Android units, can you confirm whether they're able to send via bluetooth as well as receive?
> 
> I've had the idea to use an Xtrons as the display and nav etc, but have it send audio via bluetooth to a decent Pioneer or Alpine single din in the glovebox.
> 
> I was hoping this might give better audio and overcome the interference issues I'm having.
> 
> I was also hoping that sending via bluetooth, rather than making some sort of RCA to aux and using the cables out the back of the Xtrons, would mean that the music would bypass any processing from the Xtrons unit and go straight to the better unit in the glovebox to be processed there?


 Not tried it, but it should work - so long as the amp appears as a headphone or such like.


----------



## JFidddy

pdk42 said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People whom have Android units, can you confirm whether they're able to send via bluetooth as well as receive?
> 
> I've had the idea to use an Xtrons as the display and nav etc, but have it send audio via bluetooth to a decent Pioneer or Alpine single din in the glovebox.
> 
> I was hoping this might give better audio and overcome the interference issues I'm having.
> 
> I was also hoping that sending via bluetooth, rather than making some sort of RCA to aux and using the cables out the back of the Xtrons, would mean that the music would bypass any processing from the Xtrons unit and go straight to the better unit in the glovebox to be processed there?
> 
> 
> 
> Not tried it, but it should work - so long as the amp appears as a headphone or such like.
Click to expand...

Do you have a bluetooth speaker or anything? Could you maybe test going into the Spotify app on the Xtrons and seeing if it can play through a connected bluetooth speaker?


----------



## Justwandering

Thanks OP.

TT MK2 owner here in Melbourne, Australia. I found this forum after some googling.

I purchased this device based on your review and couldn't be happier 

I had considered the whole Android Auto concept and more expensive head unit but didn't like the idea of running a USB cable from somewhere in the TT.
At half the price this android box fitted my needs perfectly.
It looks ridiculously 'factory'.

I'm no sparky and managed to get this installed in 30mins out of the box. As the OP says the device comes with all the wiring labelled and ready to plug & play. I just had to buy 4x Audi head unit removal keys on eBay for $2 to get the old unit out. I also have no Bose and it worked out of box.

So far so good.
Car launcher installed.
Spotify works perfectly. The device has about 25Gb of storage so can keep your playlist localy on the disk if want to play offline.
Installed Waze. Much better than Google maps. I need to figure out how to map the Nav hard button to Waze but no big deal.

This is exactly what I was after and I wanted to say thanks to all for the responses on this thread. The TT community is pretty slim on the ground here in Melbourne so its good to see the love in the UK.

Next task is to figure out how to get the Audi artwork on the bootup screen.
Keep up the good work TTforum Uk.


----------



## rory182

If you go into factory settings using password 126 you can change the boot image, can't remember how to change the hard buttons


----------



## Justwandering

rory182 said:


> If you go into factory settings using password 126 you can change the boot image, can't remember how to change the hard buttons


Cheers Rory.
I'll need to find some appropriately sized artwork.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Justwandering said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go into factory settings using password 126 you can change the boot image, can't remember how to change the hard buttons
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Rory.
> I'll need to find some appropriately sized artwork.
Click to expand...

A lot of logos are already installed, including the Audi rings. However, in normal use, the unit just goes to sleep when you turn off the ignition, so you never actually see the boot image unless you specifically re-boot it.

You can put a background image on the stock launcher, although I've replaced the launcher with "CarWebGuru" from the Google store. It has a number of free themes, and I've adopted a very minimalist black one with red highlights (and set the button illumination to red as well, matching the Audi dashboard).


----------



## Justwandering

Steve in Ireland said:


> Justwandering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go into factory settings using password 126 you can change the boot image, can't remember how to change the hard buttons
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Rory.
> I'll need to find some appropriately sized artwork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of logos are already installed, including the Audi rings. However, in normal use, the unit just goes to sleep when you turn off the ignition, so you never actually see the boot image unless you specifically re-boot it.
> 
> You can put a background image on the stock launcher, although I've replaced the launcher with "CarWebGuru" from the Google store. It has a number of free themes, and I've adopted a very minimalist black one with red highlights (and set the button illumination to red as well, matching the Audi dashboard).
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve.
I see what you mean on the bootup.
I also went for the red theme on the CarLauncher Pro from Google Play - looks the part with the red lighting on the AC dials.

On to the next project.
Looks like there is a wealth of knowledge on here which is great to see.


----------



## ihs61

Thanks to everyone that has contributed to the excellent thread

My question if far less technical,

I noted at the start of this thread that removal of the glovebox was useful to route the USB connectors that come with the Xtrons (USB Loom) - I don't have this loom and have been unable to find one, this includes looking at the xtrons site, any suggestions ?

Also I would like to fit a surface mount XTRONS USB 3.5mm 1/8 Aux, where/how can this be connected to the HU

Incidentally my HU is PX71ATT

Many thanks for any words of wisdom

Ian


----------



## Jsimba

Hi ihs61, I ended up not using my USB loom when installing the unit, as I can connect all I need via the Wi-Fi or Bluetooth etc. and save on wires everywhere. So I have a spare USB loom which isn't doing much here, that you could have if you like?


----------



## pdk42

I've certainly not used the USB connections that I installed in the glove box much at all. In fact, 
I think it was only once and that was to test a USB 3g dongle - which I decided not to stick with since the hotspot on my phone works fine.


----------



## ihs61

Hi Jsimba
Thank you for your kind offer pls let me know what I owe you for it inc postman Pat's fee
Ian


----------



## Outnumbered

Very impressed with the various write ups on the Xtrons head unit, I'm considering buying the same one.
I have a slight concern and would be very appreciative if someone could help.
PDK42 you mentioned that having changed your phone to a Samsung s7 you had been having trouble connecting to Wifi hotspot. I also have a S7 and am concerned about this matter.
The headunit only operates on 2.4GHz. My phone is running Android 8 oreo and having looked into it the option to change from 2.4 to 5GHz has been removed with the Oreo update.
Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?
Many thanks


----------



## pdk42

Outnumbered said:


> Very impressed with the various write ups on the Xtrons head unit, I'm considering buying the same one.
> I have a slight concern and would be very appreciative if someone could help.
> PDK42 you mentioned that having changed your phone to a Samsung s7 you had been having trouble connecting to Wifi hotspot. I also have a S7 and am concerned about this matter.
> The headunit only operates on 2.4GHz. My phone is running Android 8 oreo and having looked into it the option to change from 2.4 to 5GHz has been removed with the Oreo update.
> Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?
> Many thanks


I'm running Android 8 on the S7 and it works fine, so long as I ensure the phone and its display stays on. I've now got it doing this automatically courtesy of Macrodroid.


----------



## Outnumbered

Thats great PDK42 thanks. Xtrons have a 20% off black Friday sale so think I'll go for it, may have more questions for you when I get it lol. Are you happy with the radio reception?


----------



## Jsimba

ihs61 said:


> Hi Jsimba
> Thank you for your kind offer pls let me know what I owe you for it inc postman Pat's fee
> Ian


Hi, message received (although I'm not yet able to reply to PMs). No payment necessary, happy to send it free of charge!  I'm away until tomorrow evening so I'll get it in the post then


----------



## Jsimba

Outnumbered said:


> Thats great PDK42 thanks. Xtrons have a 20% off black Friday sale so think I'll go for it, may have more questions for you when I get it lol. Are you happy with the radio reception?


I have to say, I've been very impressed with the radio reception in mine since installing the asymmetric unit a month or two ago. In terms of positioning the aerial wires, I was able to get good reception without really having to be too invasive beyond the space behind the head unit in the dash.

I have an S9 and there is no issue with tethering to the phone's Wi-Fi hotspot. I can leave my phone anywhere in the car and it links up just fine


----------



## Outnumbered

Thanks for that Jsimba, much appreciated. I'm going to order it in Friday. I have to clue about installation but I'm going to give it a go with the help of this forum.


----------



## Jsimba

Outnumbered said:


> Thanks for that Jsimba, much appreciated. I'm going to order it in Friday. I have to clue about installation but I'm going to give it a go with the help of this forum.


No problem! I did it with no clue whatsoever too and, I have to say, it was really straightforward in the end. Once I removed the head unit, it took all of about 15 mins to plug the wiring together and that was being relatively cautious and methodical. The only thing I'd recommend is testing the speakers once the wiring is done and before you put the new head unit back in place. I found that one pair of AV plugs (for the rear speakers) came connected to the subwoofer AVs by mistake, so only the front speakers worked initially. It was just a case of checking the looms and connecting them correctly. They're well-labelled so that was an easy fix.

I'll try to post some photos of the finished job as I realise I haven't done so yet!  It might give everyone a good sense of how much it looks like the OEM Nav Plus unit


----------



## Outnumbered

That's good to know Jsimba hopefully I'll be able to work it out, I may be in touch in due course if I get stuck. Some pictures of yours would be great


----------



## Xcession

Hi All - new member here after getting my Mk2 about 10 days ago.

I'll be trying the install of the Xtrons unit myself in the next week or 2 - I've been enthused by the posts here on the forum, after initial scepticism about the unit.

For those that are considering buying direct from the Xtrons web site, they are doing a 'Black Friday' deal all the way through this weekend from Friday 23rd - Monday 26th November inclusive, giving 20% off everything. As others have already posted, though, you can get 15% off at anytime just by using the coupon code 'VIP15' at checkout - even if you haven't signed up for their (free) VIP programme.

Best wishes


----------



## Jsimba

As promised, here are a few pictures of the asymmetric Xtrons unit, which has the Android 8.0 operating system. As I mentioned before, I tried to keep the look as close to stock as possible, having had the Navigation Plus unit in there originally.

The install was really very straightforward, so no issues to report or anything particularly invasive required. I simply stuck the GPS unit at the back of the void in the dash having removed the original unit. The signal is perfect there, likewise for radio reception.

The lights can be changed in terms of brightness and colour but, as you'll see, match perfectly out of the box to the rest of the dash.

Very happy to give insights to any questions where I can and please excuse the fingerprints on the head unit screen XD


----------



## Outnumbered

Looking good Jsimba. I've ordered the PB78ATTP so hopefully it's as straightforward as your install.


----------



## JFidddy

Jsimba said:


> As promised, here are a few pictures of the asymmetric Xtrons unit, which has the Android 8.0 operating system. As I mentioned before, I tried to keep the look as close to stock as possible, having had the Navigation Plus unit in there originally.
> 
> The install was really very straightforward, so no issues to report or anything particularly invasive required. I simply stuck the GPS unit at the back of the void in the dash having removed the original unit. The signal is perfect there, likewise for radio reception.
> 
> The lights can be changed in terms of brightness and colour but, as you'll see, match perfectly out of the box to the rest of the dash.
> 
> Very happy to give insights to any questions where I can and please excuse the fingerprints on the head unit screen XD


Does your TT have Bose? Do you get any interference noises? no matter how feint...


----------



## Jsimba

JFidddy said:


> Jsimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here are a few pictures of the asymmetric Xtrons unit, which has the Android 8.0 operating system. As I mentioned before, I tried to keep the look as close to stock as possible, having had the Navigation Plus unit in there originally.
> 
> The install was really very straightforward, so no issues to report or anything particularly invasive required. I simply stuck the GPS unit at the back of the void in the dash having removed the original unit. The signal is perfect there, likewise for radio reception.
> 
> The lights can be changed in terms of brightness and colour but, as you'll see, match perfectly out of the box to the rest of the dash.
> 
> Very happy to give insights to any questions where I can and please excuse the fingerprints on the head unit screen XD
> 
> 
> 
> Does your TT have Bose? Do you get any interference noises? no matter how feint...
Click to expand...

Hi JFiddy, no I don't have the Bose system in place but that turned out not to be an issue in terms of wiring/connecting everything up. I think there were about six things to plug to the head unit or to each other and that was it.

I can confirm that there isn't anything in the way of interference coming through the speakers - no hissing, buzzing etc at all, so I've been really pleased with that aspect of it too.


----------



## ihs61

Hi

I know this must simply be user error (ie I have not altered a setting) but can anyone simply explain how to adjust the following

My head unit works perfectly with sound from all speakers whilst listening to the radio or CDs/DVDs however when listening to music from my iphone via Bluetooth I only get very poor quality form the front (it even sounds like the dash speakers

My HU is PX71ATT, this is the version before the PB78ATTP, it looks virtually the same but runs 7.0

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom

Ian


----------



## griffs

- Xtrons Wiring Loom - Xtrons supply a Quadlock wiring loom that routes all the necessary connections to and from the car into the HU. It includes a Canbus decoder too. If you have a Bose or "standard" audio setup then there is no need to make any modifications to this loom. It just works. Ignore the Xtrons site that goes on about needing to make mods to the loom if you're not running Bose. This is just plain wrong. The only manual hookup you'll need to do is to connect the HU "Amp On" wire to the corresponding wire coming from the Quadlock. These are both blue and have matched male/female connections so it's pretty obvious. The wire is to fire-up the amp in the boot when the HU is powered up. You'll see a number of other blanked-off wires in the loom that are connection for reverse gear, Acc on, steering wheel buttons etc. You can ignore all of these - they are handled by the Canbus decoder.

I'm having issue with this part lol , you say there's a obvious connector between male/female blue wire but original wiring is in black tape from quadlock and no obvious connector or am I missing something


----------



## MATTHEWTAYLOR1995

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone can help? I've installed my unit over the weekend (I have the Bose system) and I found it very easy to install - pretty much plug and play.

But from the get go I've had this problem with my screen - I'm 99% sure I just have a faulty screen but is it possible for anyone to confirm this is not normal.

The system is still fully usable, and I have to say how good it really is - its made my speakers sound even better thanks to the EQ.


----------



## M3UMH

MATTHEWTAYLOR1995 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help? I've installed my unit over the weekend (I have the Bose system) and I found it very easy to install - pretty much plug and play.
> 
> But from the get go I've had this problem with my screen - I'm 99% sure I just have a faulty screen but is it possible for anyone to confirm this is not normal.
> 
> The system is still fully usable, and I have to say how good it really is - its made my speakers sound even better thanks to the EQ.


I'd say that's a faulty screen, I installed a TE706LP last week:


----------



## Jsimba

I'd say certainly a faulty screen. It might be worth disconnecting the main loom and giving it a clean, in case that helps.

I have had intermittent striping appear in the middle inch vertically on my screen which either disappear as the screen warms up or don't appear at all. It's far less inconvenient than what appears to have happened to yours though... :-/

Sometimes applying gentle pressure to the edges of the screen can fix the striping, but given the severity, you might be better off requesting a replacement...


----------



## JFidddy

MATTHEWTAYLOR1995 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help? I've installed my unit over the weekend (I have the Bose system) and I found it very easy to install - pretty much plug and play.
> 
> But from the get go I've had this problem with my screen - I'm 99% sure I just have a faulty screen but is it possible for anyone to confirm this is not normal.
> 
> The system is still fully usable, and I have to say how good it really is - its made my speakers sound even better thanks to the EQ.


Hey, what unit is it? And do you get any noise, like a quiet high pitched whine when there's no music playing? Units I've tried with Bose have always had noise issues.


----------



## JFidddy

I've bit the bullet on the RNSE style Xtrons unit, but after all the problems I had with the Dynavin N7, I'm not optimistic. If this doesn't work without noise then I'll just give up and continue using my bluetooth dongle thing.


----------



## MATTHEWTAYLOR1995

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your opinions, I've spoken to Xtrons they are going to replace it (Hopefully the next one is okay) after putting my original head unit back in the radio does not sound as good, just shows how nice it is to have a decent EQ.

Answering your question, when nothing is playing and the sound it on I do get an annoying noise (Could be a lot worse though) as a work around I either click the power knob as this just mutes it or turn the sound off which resolves the issue.

Has anyone connected the rear view camera? Was it hard to install?


----------



## griffs

Well the HU is great but xtrons customer service wasn't . ive been trying to get them to understand my pre amp wont power up speakers and ask for a better diagram but they just post me there standard image supplied with unit every time


----------



## pdk42

griffs said:


> Well the HU is great but xtrons customer service wasn't . ive been trying to get them to understand my pre amp wont power up speakers and ask for a better diagram but they just post me there standard image supplied with unit every time


Do you have a photo of the loom? There should be a blue wire coming from it with a bullet connector on its end. This PDF from the Xtrons site shows it on the first picture:

http://xtrons.co.uk/community/wp-conten ... eakers.pdf

Is the blue wire missing from the Xtrons loom, or from the car? If the latter, then perhaps you don't have the amp?


----------



## Outnumbered

So having received my Xtron PB78ATTP head unit I'm going have a go at installing it on Saturday. Having looked at the wiring harness I have a few questions hopefully someone can help with please. Apogolise for my complete ignorance. Does the white connector at the top of the attached pic connect to the headunit? Also there is a blue antenna wire not connected to anything. I'm assuming I ignore this and connect the cars antenna cable directly to the head unit? Sorry for stealing someone else pic :lol:


----------



## Outnumbered

The connector with the arrow..the pic rotated lol


----------



## griffs

pdk42 said:


> griffs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the HU is great but xtrons customer service wasn't . ive been trying to get them to understand my pre amp wont power up speakers and ask for a better diagram but they just post me there standard image supplied with unit every time
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a photo of the loom? There should be a blue wire coming from it with a bullet connector on its end. This PDF from the Xtrons site shows it on the first picture:
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/community/wp-conten ... eakers.pdf
> 
> Is the blue wire missing from the Xtrons loom, or from the car? If the latter, then perhaps you don't have the amp?
Click to expand...

Cars in shop at moment but the loom is the audi one theres no amp connector unless it s in quadlock . but its hard to tell as its all taped up from manafacture


----------



## Steve in Ireland

MATTHEWTAYLOR1995 said:


> Has anyone connected the rear view camera? Was it hard to install?


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1865879


----------



## JFidddy

So I fitted mine today, the RNSE clone.

Lots to like about it, but I am getting some feint high pitched noises.

What I'm hoping to do is fit a single DIN unit in the glovebox that is Spotify Enabled and send music from the Xtrons to the unit in the glovebox.

The thing I'm hoping someone can help with is how can I power the Xtrons in the car if I'm using the quadlock for the single in the glovebox? Can I splice a wire and feed it to the Xtrons? Maybe buy another loom and do a bit of a custom job?


----------



## ihs61

Interference whilst using Sat Nav

At present, I an unable to use the Sat Nav function do to an annoying interference, the best way to describe it is it sounds like an electrical dialling tone feedback, this only happens when I use the Sat Nav

I am using the sat nav program that came with the HU, I have also used an xtrons approved GPS antenna, fitted high up under the dash (I don't know if it matters but its mounted sideways with sticky tape to one of the face vent pipes.

I have searched the net but without success.

Thanks for any suggestions

Ian


----------



## MATTHEWTAYLOR1995

So now I've got my second unit, did anyone else have trouble fitting the unit? It seems the bottom of the unit is being obstructed by the plastic enclosure?

Please have a look at my video to see what I mean.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/NgjJsbQCgxBVUqos8

PS, I've taken all the looms out the remove that from the equation.

Thanks guys


----------



## Outnumbered

MATTHEWTAYLOR1995 said:


> So now I've got my second unit, did anyone else have trouble fitting the unit? It seems the bottom of the unit is being obstructed by the plastic enclosure?
> 
> Please have a look at my video to see what I mean.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/NgjJsbQCgxBVUqos8
> 
> PS, I've taken all the looms out the remove that from the equation.
> 
> Thanks guys


Mine slotted in no problem. Try raising it up at the back as you push it in


----------



## MATTHEWTAYLOR1995

Thanks for your reply, the first unit went in okay just had a broken screen...

Now this one won't go in, Xtrons customer service have been great, they cannot believe it either but we are going to give it third time lucky.


----------



## JFidddy

Having a couple of issues with connecting to hotspot on my phone?

I used Macdroid to make my phone turn hotspot on when it connects to Xtrons bluetooth, but it always gives me authentication issues on the Xtrons when it tries to connect, unless I take the phone out of my pocket and turn the screen on?

Is there a way to make the Xtrons connect via a wifi dongle that I can put in the USB slot? Rather than using built in wifi adapter.


----------



## JFidddy

Also, which wire on the canbus decoder can I cut to disable all of the reverse stuff? I couldn't find any settings on the unit to turn the feature off, I don't want a black screen and volume mute when I reverse.


----------



## Outnumbered

I'm using Macdroid also and have no issues so not sure what's wrong there. There's definitely an option to disable reversing stuff can't quite remember where, no need to cut any wires


----------



## Steve in Ireland

JFidddy said:


> Also, which wire on the canbus decoder can I cut to disable all of the reverse stuff? I couldn't find any settings on the unit to turn the feature off, I don't want a black screen and volume mute when I reverse.


I think it's Settings -> Car -> Factory Settings -> Other -> Prohibit Reverse

The PIN for Factory Settings is 126.


----------



## JFidddy

Outnumbered said:


> I'm using Macdroid also and have no issues so not sure what's wrong there. There's definitely an option to disable reversing stuff can't quite remember where, no need to cut any wires


PDK mentioned something about having this issue.

Is your Macdroid setup as basic as hotspot on and off, or do you keep the phone screen on as well? I'd rather not do that for battery drain.

For now I've added a wake up screen for 2 minutes upon connection and I'll see how that works.


----------



## Outnumbered

JFidddy said:


> Outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Macdroid also and have no issues so not sure what's wrong there. There's definitely an option to disable reversing stuff can't quite remember where, no need to cut any wires
> 
> 
> 
> PDK mentioned something about having this issue.
> 
> Is your Macdroid setup as basic as hotspot on and off, or do you keep the phone screen on as well? I'd rather not do that for battery drain.
> 
> For now I've added a wake up screen for 2 minutes upon connection and I'll see how that works.
Click to expand...

Yea just a basic macro


----------



## trev1964

I've tried to install mine today. 
Defo not plug and play. 
I have no sound.


----------



## trev1964

I now have sound. 
Power doesnt work as it should tho..
Have to keep switching it on and off. Doesnt work with the ignition. 
Hmm...


----------



## barry_m2

I look at this thread and see 15 pages of why not to buy an Xtrons head unit! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## pdk42

barry_m2 said:


> I look at this thread and see 15 pages of why not to buy an Xtrons head unit! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Well, mine's still working just fine...

I appreciate that others have had issues, but car audio installations can throw a challenges along the way. It's just a case of methodically looking for the problem.


----------



## pdk42

JFidddy said:


> Having a couple of issues with connecting to hotspot on my phone?
> 
> I used Macdroid to make my phone turn hotspot on when it connects to Xtrons bluetooth, but it always gives me authentication issues on the Xtrons when it tries to connect, unless I take the phone out of my pocket and turn the screen on?
> 
> Is there a way to make the Xtrons connect via a wifi dongle that I can put in the USB slot? Rather than using built in wifi adapter.


I had the same issue. You need to use Macrodroid to keep the phone on. Otherwise it seems the connection will drop and then fail to re-connect.


Macrodroid by Paul Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## trev1964

Well mine is back in the box ready to be returned. 
I've given up trying ro get it to work properly. 
Remains to be seen now how good xtrons customer service is...
At least i paid with paypal, so if they play silly buggers I'll open a case.

Lesson learned.


----------



## pdk42

trev1964 said:


> Well mine is back in the box ready to be returned.
> I've given up trying ro get it to work properly.
> Remains to be seen now how good xtrons customer service is...
> At least i paid with paypal, so if they play silly buggers I'll open a case.
> 
> Lesson learned.


Well, all I can do is recount my experience and it's been fairly smooth. It all just worked once wired in and has been since.

If it's not turning on/off with the ignition then there's clearly some fault with unit or wiring loom since I can assure you that it definitely does work for me.


----------



## JFidddy

Hate to be that guy, but I'm happy with mine now too.

I've gone to lengths further than most would probably be willing, I've wired up a single din Pioneer unit in the glovebox which I feed the output from the Xtrons in to; this is because my car has Bose and as standard the Xtrons units cause an annoying electrical whine when directly connected to the Bose themselves.

Now I've got it all in, and it's a tidy install, I love it; Waze plus Spotify is just so good.

I'd say these Xtrons units definitely have deficiencies, but if you can overcome them they're good, because they're the most open system, running Android.

I'd honestly rather stick with the RNSE than fit a Pioneer or a Kenwood in a fascia; I just hate the way it looks.


----------



## trev1964

I had a list.of issues.
Initially no sound. 
Once the sound was sorted it was low volume. I had it turned up full driving down the motorway to get decent volume. 
Wouldn't go off with ignition. 
Disconnected canbus and wired acc wire and this cured it. Went off with ignition. However a side effect of no canbus box was the buttons didnt illuminate cos it didnt know the cars lights were on!
I decided to put up with having to switch off manually and reconnected canbus box. This killed it. No power at all. God knows what happened. 
I gave up at this point and reboxed it for return. 
Shocking stereo that i can't recommend. 
Thing is not even cheap, can buy a decent stereo for same money from one of the big players. It was the integrated looks that attracted me. 
The build quality isnt great either, the fitting system is flimsy to hold it in the dash, not a patch on oem. 
Wish i hadn't bothered.
I'm not expecting it to be easy getting a refund either, opened a case for return, so fingers crossed. 
My advice is stay well clear.


----------



## Outnumbered

Mine is working well with no real issues. I'm using Agama Car launcher and the only issue I'm having is it's sometimes bringing up a blank screen when I turn ignition on...turning it on and off seems to rectify it. Not an issue with the unit itself but the launcher


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Mine is working perfectly. Installation was dead easy -- I just plugged in the connectors and everything worked.

It's easily loud enough for me, and I'm accustomed to standing in front of a 350W Marshall bass amp. :twisted:


----------



## trev1964

Got a returns number from xtrons. 
Get it posted tomorrow. 
See how i fare..


----------



## grantlack

Can someone with functioning steering wheel buttons go into the factory settings and post a pic of the CanBus tab for me? I'm going a little off-book and using the 9" PE98MTVPL unit. Will require some light treason for fit and finish, but I wanted the larger screen for running Torque. :twisted: 
Universal CAN messages (reverse, illumination, power on/off) are working fine, but no joy as of yet with the steering wheel. Likely because of a protocol difference with the VW vs Audi wheel buttons, but there are several protocols to choose from in the drop-down list on the unit. Hopefully one will get me sorted, as I've got just about everything else ticking along nicely.


----------



## JFidddy

Is there a way to change the steering wheel controls? I wanna change the mode and call buttons to launch Spotify and Waze.


----------



## Jsimba

JFidddy said:


> Is there a way to change the steering wheel controls? I wanna change the mode and call buttons to launch Spotify and Waze.


I believe it's possible.

There are a few sites and YouTube videos that talk through this process and I assume it will be pretty similar across all Xtrons units. I don't have them to hand, but if you Google "Xtrons change steering wheel functions", there are quite a few results that might help


----------



## JFidddy

When I use the Steering Wheel Key app that's already on the unit it's just empty, with a save and reset button that do nothing; is this normal?


----------



## Steve in Ireland

grantlack said:


> Can someone with functioning steering wheel buttons go into the factory settings and post a pic of the CanBus tab for me? I'm going a little off-book and using the 9" PE98MTVPL unit. Will require some light treason for fit and finish, but I wanted the larger screen for running Torque. :twisted:
> Universal CAN messages (reverse, illumination, power on/off) are working fine, but no joy as of yet with the steering wheel. Likely because of a protocol difference with the VW vs Audi wheel buttons, but there are several protocols to choose from in the drop-down list on the unit. Hopefully one will get me sorted, as I've got just about everything else ticking along nicely.


I don't know if "Knob mode" is a factor!


----------



## grantlack

Thanks Steve! No joy as of yet. I'm thinking the CAN module itself may have different firmware, as the VW MFSW buttons are a good bit different than the Audi configuration. I'll shoot an inquiry over to xtrons and see what they have to say on the matter.


----------



## drivedetailed

Going to give this a go tomorrow!

Am i right in saying i dont need to use the external mic that came with the unit? - Does the unit have a built in mic and is it usable for Bluetooth calls etc?


----------



## pdk42

drivedetailed said:


> Going to give this a go tomorrow!
> 
> Am i right in saying i dont need to use the external mic that came with the unit? - Does the unit have a built in mic and is it usable for Bluetooth calls etc?


There is a mic in the unit. I also attached an external mic and installed it in the light unit by the rear view mirror. There's a specific place there for a mic and running the cable up in the A pillar is very easy (or at least it is on a roadster.


----------



## trev1964

Had my refund today. 
I can vouch for xtrons customer service. Its very good.


----------



## JFidddy

grantlack said:


> Thanks Steve! No joy as of yet. I'm thinking the CAN module itself may have different firmware, as the VW MFSW buttons are a good bit different than the Audi configuration. I'll shoot an inquiry over to xtrons and see what they have to say on the matter.


The steering functions are tied to the canbus, so you will have that problem.

I asked if there's a way to modify my steering functions and Xtrons told me no.


----------



## mrdanward

drivedetailed said:


> Going to give this a go tomorrow!
> 
> Am i right in saying i dont need to use the external mic that came with the unit? - Does the unit have a built in mic and is it usable for Bluetooth calls etc?


I use the built in mic for calls and it's absolutely fine.


----------



## drivedetailed

mrdanward said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to give this a go tomorrow!
> 
> Am i right in saying i dont need to use the external mic that came with the unit? - Does the unit have a built in mic and is it usable for Bluetooth calls etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the built in mic for calls and it's absolutely fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## drivedetailed

Hi Guys

I Currently have the old HU out but i am struggling to disconnect the Passenger airbag light? Is there a special way that this comes out? Most of the guides i read said you just pull it and disconnect it but that definitely does not seem to be the case for me! :roll:


----------



## Outnumbered

drivedetailed said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I Currently have the old HU out but i am struggling to disconnect the Passenger airbag light? Is there a special way that this comes out? Most of the guides i read said you just pull it and disconnect it but that definitely does not seem to be the case for me! :roll:


Mine disconnected by itself when I pulled the unit out so think you just need to use a bit of force


----------



## drivedetailed

Outnumbered said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I Currently have the old HU out but i am struggling to disconnect the Passenger airbag light? Is there a special way that this comes out? Most of the guides i read said you just pull it and disconnect it but that definitely does not seem to be the case for me! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine disconnected by itself when I pulled the unit out so think you just need to use a bit of force
Click to expand...

Yup - brute force did it in the end!

Got it in , very happy with it so far. I do have 2 very feint lines running down the center of the screen which is quite annoying me. Possibly damaged?

The bluetooth seems a bit laggy too. For example if i pause a song on the phone it will take a second or two for the music to stop playing through the HU


----------



## grantlack

if anyone is pulling their unit anytime soon, could you snap a pic of the HW/FW info sticker and connector at the canbus unit? just want to a) verify that they are indeed different and b) make sure the harness is pin-compatible before ordering the PB78ATTP decoder. it's looking nigh impossible to get the finer points though the language barrier with xtrons support.


----------



## drivedetailed

Anyone seen this before? Only second day of having the HU in the car!?

It seems to improve the longer the headunit is on , but every time it starts up the screen is looking dodgy


----------



## Outnumbered

The screens on these units does seem to be a bit hit and miss. On the whole mines fine but sometimes after it's been on and I turn it off and on again I get a bit of flickering or shaded area about a centimetre wide from top to bottom. This goes away after about 10 seconds though


----------



## Jsimba

drivedetailed said:


> Outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I Currently have the old HU out but i am struggling to disconnect the Passenger airbag light? Is there a special way that this comes out? Most of the guides i read said you just pull it and disconnect it but that definitely does not seem to be the case for me! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine disconnected by itself when I pulled the unit out so think you just need to use a bit of force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - brute force did it in the end!
> 
> Got it in , very happy with it so far. I do have 2 very feint lines running down the center of the screen which is quite annoying me. Possibly damaged?
> 
> The bluetooth seems a bit laggy too. For example if i pause a song on the phone it will take a second or two for the music to stop playing through the HU
Click to expand...

I have the same two lines but they disappear as the unit warms up or don't appear at all a lot of the time. Agree it's annoying but I can live with them


----------



## drivedetailed

I could get over the two lines too , but the other problem no way!

Am i likely to have any luck with Xtrons if i contact their support? Is there any point in pulling the HU and making sure everything is connected OK or is there any point?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Seems the Xtron chassis retainer design is slightly different than the OEM RNS-E.

With the RNS-E, you just insert the keys until they click, and then pull the unit straight out.

With the Xtron, you have to insert the keys until they click and then lever them by pressing the keys outward. This YouTube shows it pretty well -


----------



## drivedetailed

It looks like Xtrons have agreed to replacing mine ( Albeit with not very clear return instructions )

They did send me a firmware update but that didnt make any difference , and the problem seems to be getting worse.
Now i just need to get the Damn Headunit out :lol: It is proving rather tricky!


----------



## JFidddy

Here's my ghetto dual headunit install to overcome the noise issues you get when using a Chinese Android unit with a Bose equipped car.


----------



## peloquin

Hi,

Thinking of getting one of these and fitting myself, I have the Bose system in mine so unsure if the humming noise would be that bad as some have reported, when I am using AUX i do hear a faint hum when no music is playing, if it is like that then I can live with it, I am guessing though that it is some slight feedback from connections....

I have got a lot of good info from this thread and I appreciate the time members have took to update on their experiences so far.

Thanks


----------



## Steve in Ireland

My car has the Bose system, and I get no significant noise from mine. If I pause the playback and turn the volume up full, there's no more hiss or hum than you would get from a good hifi, and no spurious interference or whatever. Engine running or not.

I will point out that I've worked as a sound engineer, both in studios and live gigs. If there were problems, I'd notice, and I'd be very unhappy.


----------



## peloquin

Steve in Ireland said:


> My car has the Bose system, and I get no significant noise from mine. If I pause the playback and turn the volume up full, there's no more hiss or hum than you would get from a good hifi, and no spurious interference or whatever. Engine running or not.
> 
> I will point out that I've worked as a sound engineer, both in studios and live gigs. If there were problems, I'd notice, and I'd be very unhappy.


Thanks for your comments and feedback.... no pun intended.


----------



## Benholden2015

Just got mine delivered today, installed it and the unit has zero sound. I've got the bose system, and I've checked the wiring that powers the amp up and it's sending 12v and you can hear a little bit of interference, but no sound comes through the speakers when playing radio, Bluetooth or anything else. I noticed a few posts above have had the no sound issue, anything to try before sending it back? Tia

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdk42

Benholden2015 said:


> Just got mine delivered today, installed it and the unit has zero sound. I've got the bose system, and I've checked the wiring that powers the amp up and it's sending 12v and you can hear a little bit of interference, but no sound comes through the speakers when playing radio, Bluetooth or anything else. I noticed a few posts above have had the no sound issue, anything to try before sending it back? Tia
> 
> Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


I'd suggest some step by step fault tracking. Try connecting the Xtrons phono outputs to another amp, or connecting your phone to the amp inputs (using a 3.5mm jack to phono plug adapter cable), or even just touching the amp input connectors with your finger and see if there is any induced hum/noise.


----------



## Benholden2015

Got it working, was a dodgy connection in the harness  it's a good unit for the price, however it does have some quality issues, like the dodgy connection in the harness, and the clips that hold the unit in are rubbish! Took me almost an hour of fiddling and bending them to get it to sit flush

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcession

Just got my unit installed in the last couple of days. I love the look and it seems like a great unit, but I have no sound from my rear speakers (I have a non Bose system).

I'm about to pull the unit and check wiring etc. I've read a few posts regarding the issue in various audis. Seems that some people talk about a blue wire which powers the amp not being connected correctly, but I'm positive I didn't see any blue wire from the car. The only 2 blue wires were labelled 'amp con' and were already bulleted together in the supplied loom.

Xtrons seem to suggest a modification and extra cable are needed - I'll try and paste a link below. Anyone else had this issue? I didn't even really notice it until I used the fader on the HU and pushed the output all the way to the back speakers to check them, the sound was still pretty good without them tbh,

http://bbs.xtrons.com/viewtopic.php?t=61


----------



## Jsimba

Xcession said:


> Just got my unit installed in the last couple of days. I love the look and it seems like a great unit, but I have no sound from my rear speakers (I have a non Bose system).
> 
> I'm about to pull the unit and check wiring etc. I've read a few posts regarding the issue in various audis. Seems that some people talk about a blue wire which powers the amp not being connected correctly, but I'm positive I didn't see any blue wire from the car. The only 2 blue wires were labelled 'amp con' and were already bulleted together in the supplied loom.
> 
> Xtrons seem to suggest a modification and extra cable are needed - I'll try and paste a link below. Anyone else had this issue? I didn't even really notice it until I used the fader on the HU and pushed the output all the way to the back speakers to check them, the sound was still pretty good without them tbh,
> 
> http://bbs.xtrons.com/viewtopic.php?t=61


Xcession, I'd recommend pulling the unit out and checking that all the wires are properly matched up. I had the same problem and it turned out that the pair of rear speaker wires were matched to the amp pair when sent out by mistake. A quick swap and all worked fine. This sounds like it might be the same, I hope.


----------



## Xcession

Thanks Jsimba - that sounds promising, I hope it's that simple! I'll be checking it a bit later this morning and will report back!


----------



## r_turner01

As per my other thread. My wiring is all good and sound via everything but none of the apps have sound only the radio and CD Bluetooth works but Deezer.. Maps.. YouTube.. nothing


----------



## Jsimba

Xcession said:


> Thanks Jsimba - that sounds promising, I hope it's that simple! I'll be checking it a bit later this morning and will report back!


Fingers crossed. Just make sure all the label tags match between connecting wires


----------



## F3rnando

Hello,

Anyone know if it's possible to use the TPMS that is by default on the TT to conect with the Xtron tpms app, i have the OBD thing...but it seems that it won't conect with the app...probably is made to just for the xtron tpms sensors they are selling.


----------



## SLine_Tom

I ordered mine with the DAB+ Add on, and its waiting at home for me to install. Even though the VIP15 discount isnt running on their website at the mo, I expressed my disappointment that I missed out on it, and they offered me a 15% refund, which was nice.

I believe I understand all the wiring it looks pretty self explanatory, but we shall see.

My question is, what are the first Apps I should look at adding to the unit ?


----------



## lewis1962

I ordered the DAB+ and the results were disappointing, so I sent it back, their customer service is a little slow at times, but is very helpful.
I use internet radio now, which is great.
i love my Xtrons unit and have found this thread excellent for an ongoing review.

If anyone has found any new apps, please let us know.

They do have some quality issues, the first unit had a cracked screen , returned for exchange.

Then the speaker wiring was defective, which they sorted.

All in all the small amount of pain was worth it.

I've had no connection issues.

I did order the reversing camera, which is ok, but useless at night


----------



## Steve in Ireland

F3rnando said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to use the TPMS that is by default on the TT to conect with the Xtron tpms app, i have the OBD thing...but it seems that it won't conect with the app...probably is made to just for the xtron tpms sensors they are selling.


I don't think this is feasible. As I understand it, the Audi system measures wheel rotations, while the app expects a system with pressure sensors in the valves.


----------



## F3rnando

Steve in Ireland said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to use the TPMS that is by default on the TT to conect with the Xtron tpms app, i have the OBD thing...but it seems that it won't conect with the app...probably is made to just for the xtron tpms sensors they are selling.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is feasible. As I understand it, the Audi system measures wheel rotations, while the app expects a system with pressure sensors in the valves.
Click to expand...

Ok....always learning!!


----------



## Xcession

Finally got round to checking my unit today to check the rear speakers which I thought were not working. I think it must've just been a loose connection, as all I did was remove the unit, check all plugs and connections and then it was fine!

I went with the PB78ATTRP version, as I prefer the more OEM look to it. I really like how the unit looks. I've installed Car Launcher AGAMA onto it for the free 30 day trial but it really is an impressive launcher - will definitely buy the paid version. Took me a bit of time to get used to it but it's really slick-looking and highly customisable - everything you need all from the one screen.

I also bought Xtrons OBD2 dongle with the unit and have used it via tablet to clear errors on the car previously using a free app called 'VAGEraseDTCAll' which I can also highly recommend - cleared multiple light errors being caused by a faulty back cluster before I made the secondary earth adaptation featured in the KB on here. It also cleared an airbag fault which was generated when I removed the driver's seat. I'll definitely be putting that app on the unit too.


----------



## F3rnando

The only thing i don't like on the unit is the buttons, seems very cheap made and very fragile. :? 
I have the PB78ATTP.


----------



## bperrott

Hi

I've read your post thoroughly and wanted to thank you for the extensive review! its helped endlessly! 
I've since installed the same system on the slightly different fascia (see attached image)

I wondered if anyone managed to find a way to get rid of the annoying 'B U T T' garbled text that displays?

looks like this post was active mostly nearly a year ago, wondered if you've any other tips since then...

Thanks
Ben


----------



## JFidddy

Don't use the standard BT audio player on the unit, then it'll just be blank.


----------



## Jsimba

bperrott said:


> Hi
> 
> I've read your post thoroughly and wanted to thank you for the extensive review! its helped endlessly!
> I've since installed the same system on the slightly different fascia (see attached image)
> 
> I wondered if anyone managed to find a way to get rid of the annoying 'B U T T' garbled text that displays?
> 
> looks like this post was active mostly nearly a year ago, wondered if you've any other tips since then...
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


Nice choice, Ben. I went for the same unit and I absolutely love it so far, no complaints whatsoever. Plus, it's as close to the original Nav Plus unit that I could hope for.


----------



## bperrott

@ JFidddy - thanks, what BT audio player do you use/download?

@Jsimba yeah absolutely, its looks almost identical from a far and fits the surround well, overall i'm pretty impressed by the HU and its ability, albeit slightly clunky in places but it can do a lot more than the original Audi Navigation plus...


----------



## JFidddy

What Android Launchers are people using? AGAMA? Car Pro?

How do they function with 3rd party apps? For example in AGAMA can I set the music icon to open Spotify?

The standard Xtrons one is really untidy in terms of alignment etc and I need to change it.


----------



## drivedetailed

I finally got my replacement unit from Xtrons after the first one having a dodgy screen.

However , there is absolutely no sound coming from the unit? Connected it up exactly the same way as i did the last one so im sure that im not doing anything incorrectly.

However i did notice when connecting the quadlock , that the blue wire/Pin keeps popping out and i have to manually force it in when connecting it.

Any ideas anyone? I really dont want to have to send back another one and wait a few weeks!


----------



## drivedetailed

Still no joy here! Xtrons have suggested the following

"Could you pls try the following method?
Pls check if the AMP line of your original car has power? If not, pls connect the AMP line of the origimal car to the ACC line.

If has the same problem,pls connect the AMP wire of the ISO wiring harness to the ACC wire"[/i]

Can anyone explain to a simpleton exactly what i should do here before i risk damaging my car  
What exactly is the ACC wire?


----------



## SLine_Tom

I had this issue of the blue amp wire popping out of the housing,

I'm pretty sure this is why your not getting any sound because its not turning the amp on, you could try putting some super glue around the blue wire end to stop it from moving, then press the harness back into it.

Failing that you could splice the cables and use male and female connectors to make sure the connection is solid.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

drivedetailed said:


> If has the same problem,pls connect the AMP wire of the ISO wiring harness to the ACC wire


The ACC is the "ignition on" wire. They want you to connect that to the blue "amp on" wire. Crude, but it would work.

However, the real problem is almost certainly your blue wire not making proper contact in the connector.


----------



## drivedetailed

Steve in Ireland said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If has the same problem,pls connect the AMP wire of the ISO wiring harness to the ACC wire
> 
> 
> 
> The ACC is the "ignition on" wire. They want you to connect that to the blue "amp on" wire. Crude, but it would work.
> 
> However, the real problem is almost certainly your blue wire not making proper contact in the connector.
Click to expand...

Thanks - i had a feeling it was that. However once the quadlock is in place i can easily push the blue connector back in , so i had just assumed it was OK once i had done that?

Pity as the rest of the unit seems perfect , particularly the screen which i was having problems with on the last one


----------



## ph123uk

Was going to get one of these - or a variant of after I pick my new TT up.

New TT has Bose - anyone figured out a way to stop the noise? Last car I had that on was a Mk2 Golf Gti and solved that with a ground loop isolator!


----------



## drivedetailed

Still no luck after doing what they suggested. I can definitely hear SOMETHING happening with the amp when i connect the amp on wire.

Xtrons are going to send me a new wiring harness in the hopes that that will sort the problem.
Fingers crossed.

Fed up at this stage!


----------



## Umoxya

Has anyone used this head unit with all the additional bits. Tpms, rear camera, dvr?

Finally picked up my TT with audi concert non bose system so looking at my options.


----------



## John949

I've just opened the box of my new head unit and I'm having a crisis of confidence over the wiring. The car currently has a BNS 5.0 and the 'standard' amp.

The supplied wiring harness provides a 'bridge between the quadlock connector on the car wiring and the new head unit. There are better pictures of the wiring harness on ebay than I can take so it would be better to look here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTRONS-Andro ... :rk:4f:1

If you scroll down towards the bottom there is a picture with all the wires numbered.

Looking at numbers 5 to 8, there are labelled as 'XY Sound Channel Output' (where X is F or R and Y is L or R). however they are connected to the quadlock mating connector not the headunit are therefore cannot be outputs from the headunit and are in fact the RCA level inputs to the amp. Connectors 18 to 21 are labelled 'FRONT OUT R Front Right Sound Channel Input' and these appear to be the RCA level outputs from the head unit. So it looks as though one needs to connect 5 to 19, 6 to 18, 7 to 21 and 8 to 20 (5 to 8 are plugs and 18 to 21 are sockets so they fit).

In a similar vein connections 3 & 4, which are labelled as Aux In L & Aux in R go to the Quadlock connector so cannot be inputs to the head unit. Looking at the wiring they appear to be connected to the aux input socket in the car, so in order to use the car's aux input socket these two plugs must be plugged into connections 36 & 37?

I've never read any posts about having to connect plugs to sockets in the supplied wiring harness and the instructions don't mention it, so have I lost the plot?

Update

This is the quadlock car end. As you can see there are no wires from the speaker outputs of the head unit as the complete section of the connector is not fitted.










So I plugged the 4 phono plugs and sockets together as above. If you have an Aux input socket behind the handbrake (I have) then you also need to connect another pair. The wiring harness now looks like this.










Took a brave pill plugged it in and all is well. Still experimenting but everything I've tried so far works. My initial impression of the sound quality was not great. It sounds very thin and max volume isn't as loud as the BNS 5.0,however (as others have pointed out) playing with the loudness and the equiliser settings makes quite an improvement. The radio seems quite sensitive as I live in a dodgy reception area but it seems to pick up more stations and lock on better than my other cars.


----------



## John949

A few things I've found that are less then perfect. If anybody has made these things work I'd be grateful if they'd post.

When you plug a phone into a USB socket it doesn't charge (I've had the same issue with external DACs). The phone does not appear as an external memory card in FileManger (or vice versa) so you can't use this method to transfer files.

To make EasyConnect work you need to install the App on your phone. It mirrors the screen but does not transfer the sound (so Google Maps directions come out of the phone speakers!)

Torque works with a cheapo Chinese ELM 327 but is a bit flaky. Sometimes it says it is connected but live data doesn't work. (The OBDII socket on the TT seems to have been designed to make it difficult to use, I wonder if the dongle isn't seated properly.) Has anyone tried to move the socket to make it easier to get to? There are LEDs lit on the dongle with the ignition off. I suspect the current draw is minimal but still not ideal.

The Xtrons doesn't have an interface to the CD changer so one might as well remove it, but what to do with the big hole left in the glove box?

Not having much success with the steering wheel button configuration app. It doesn't show anything, unlike the pictures on the web-site. The steering-wheel buttons do work though (provided the ignition is on).

I managed to crash it so the screen went blank but other things still seemed to be working. The reset button is under the right hand USB cover and you need a pin to push it.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

John949 said:


> Torque works with a cheapo Chinese ELM 327 but is a bit flaky. Sometimes it says it is connected but live data doesn't work. (The OBDII socket on the TT seems to have been designed to make it difficult to use, I wonder if the dongle isn't seated properly.) Has anyone tried to move the socket to make it easier to get to? There are LEDs lit on the dongle with the ignition off. I suspect the current draw is minimal but still not ideal.


The Xtrons own-brand ODB dongle has an on-off switch. It's also compact and fits better than the previous one I had, but I still might cut a little out of the plastic trim for easier access.

And yes, bluetooth connection between Torque and the device is hit-or-miss. I think it might be a system problem, not a bug in Torque.



John949 said:


> The Xtrons doesn't have an interface to the CD changer so one might as well remove it, but what to do with the big hole left in the glove box?


Cars (like mine) which didn't come with a CD-changer have the hole filled with a little plastic drawer. Presumably you could buy one.


----------



## JFidddy

I filled the hole with a second headunit.

I've not found any reason to use EasyConnect, just tether off my phones data and use the unit itself with apps like Spotify and Maps.

My phone doesn't come out of my pocket.


----------



## Umoxya

OK so I took the plung and ordered the PB78ATTP. The website states for non bose systems the wiring harness need altering but not exactly sure what needs altering. 
Any ideas?

"Please note that if your vehicle has no BOSE system, but it has the audio port, you need to ask for a professional technician to make some modifications of the wires connection; otherwise, your rear amplifier speakers will NOT have sound."


----------



## John949

This has been covered several times in this thread but I agree that 19 pages are a lot to read. Look at the picture of the car end of the quadlock I posted (it's about half a dozen posts up from here) and compare it to yours. If yours has a gap in the middle where the speaker connector would be like mine, then you don't need to do anything other than connect up the phono plugs and sockets as I posted (As few other people mention this then perhaps some harnesses come ready connected or perhaps are permanently wired - the phono plugs/ sockets do seem a bit pointless and are certainly bulky. If i'm feeling keen one day I might just wire it direct.

The good news is that I haven't heard of anyone needing to do anything yet. The suggestion is that Xtrons reference to the 'non-Bose' system should actually be to the 'Base System' which appears to be very rare. So far we have only come across Bose and 'Standard Systems' which are wired exactly the same at the head unit.


----------



## alecsd

Hi everyone,

I've read this topic start to finish looking for some specific information about this HU. I appreciate all the feedback as now I am prepared to install mine and know what to expect, for the most part. I am currently waiting for it to get delivered.

I do have some questions that I hope could get answered:
1. Has anyone installed video apps such as Netflix or HBO on their units ? Will they show/play video when on the move ? 
2. I read a couple pages back that Youtube does not show video when moving ? Anyone get around this ? 
3. Will videos from my SD card play while moving ? 
4. In case all of the above are "No", if I were to mirror link my phone to the unit, will I be able to play videos this way ? 
5. With mirrorlink functionality, will I be able to control the apps from the HU or only from the phone ? (I ask this, as Dynavin supports app control from the unit when mirroring the screen off your phone)

I need video playback functionality for my kid to keep entertained when taking longer trips.

Also, for people looking for an external microphone for this unit, I strongly recommend the "Kufatec 36338-3 for Audi TT" , which is the same like OEM, but with a 3.5mm jack and a longer cord. It fits perfectly in the OEM slot near the interior lights and is completely hidden from view. You can find it on Ebay and there's a video tutuorial on how to install it here


----------



## Jsimba

alecsd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've read this topic start to finish looking for some specific information about this HU. I appreciate all the feedback as now I am prepared to install mine and know what to expect, for the most part. I am currently waiting for it to get delivered.
> 
> I do have some questions that I hope could get answered:
> 1. Has anyone installed video apps such as Netflix or HBO on their units ? Will they show/play video when on the move ?
> 2. I read a couple pages back that Youtube does not show video when moving ? Anyone get around this ?
> 3. Will videos from my SD card play while moving ?
> 4. In case all of the above are "No", if I were to mirror link my phone to the unit, will I be able to play videos this way ?
> 5. With mirrorlink functionality, will I be able to control the apps from the HU or only from the phone ? (I ask this, as Dynavin supports app control from the unit when mirroring the screen off your phone)
> 
> I need video playback functionality for my kid to keep entertained when taking longer trips.
> 
> Also, for people looking for an external microphone for this unit, I strongly recommend the "Kufatec 36338-3 for Audi TT" , which is the same like OEM, but with a 3.5mm jack and a longer cord. It fits perfectly in the OEM slot near the interior lights and is completely hidden from view. You can find it on Ebay and there's a video tutuorial on how to install it here


Hi Alecsd - if it's not covered here then there are certainly other posts somewhere about how to change the settings to allow video on the move, likewise to allow music and the screen to work when reversing. I don't have the links to hand but they are on the forum somewhere as I have used them to change my unit's settings. Sorry to only be partially helpful!


----------



## Jsimba

John949 said:


> A few things I've found that are less then perfect. If anybody has made these things work I'd be grateful if they'd post.
> 
> When you plug a phone into a USB socket it doesn't charge (I've had the same issue with external DACs). The phone does not appear as an external memory card in FileManger (or vice versa) so you can't use this method to transfer files.
> 
> To make EasyConnect work you need to install the App on your phone. It mirrors the screen but does not transfer the sound (so Google Maps directions come out of the phone speakers!)
> 
> Torque works with a cheapo Chinese ELM 327 but is a bit flaky. Sometimes it says it is connected but live data doesn't work. (The OBDII socket on the TT seems to have been designed to make it difficult to use, I wonder if the dongle isn't seated properly.) Has anyone tried to move the socket to make it easier to get to? There are LEDs lit on the dongle with the ignition off. I suspect the current draw is minimal but still not ideal.
> 
> The Xtrons doesn't have an interface to the CD changer so one might as well remove it, but what to do with the big hole left in the glove box?
> 
> Not having much success with the steering wheel button configuration app. It doesn't show anything, unlike the pictures on the web-site. The steering-wheel buttons do work though (provided the ignition is on).
> 
> I managed to crash it so the screen went blank but other things still seemed to be working. The reset button is under the right hand USB cover and you need a pin to push it.


Hi John, assuming you didn't get the Wi-Fi dongle I'd recommend tethering the unit to your phone's internet and operating Google Maps from the unit itself, which is how to get the direction commands over the car audio. That would be the case for virtually any unit.


----------



## John949

For Alexsd,

There is a setting to allow video on the move but I haven't tested it. Another possibility is that the unit has a video output for rear screens. This must surely work while moving. Maybe you could use this to drive a separate screen for your passenger, that way you could still use the Nav functionality while your offspring watches Peppa Pig or whatever. I don't think you can separate the sound as standard. A possibility here might be to use a USB DAC (from £5 upwards - look on eBay) this should turn off the internal sound chip in the unit and play the sound through the DAC which has a headphone socket. If you are interested in trying this let me know as I have a DAC knocking around and I'll see if I can make it work.

Does anyone know whether the police would take a dim view of you having a movie on the main screen? A few years ago it was definitely illegal to display moving images in the driver's field of vision but the law was changed with the advent of Sat Navs. A bolshi policeman could probably find something to charge you with (Due Care and Attention?), like the one that stopped me for drinking a can of coke while driving.


----------



## alecsd

Thanks to all for replying. I did look this up after posting the questions in a user's manual for another XTRONS model that I found online and I got the answers to both my questions. You *can* activate the video in motion somewhere in the settings and you can also control apps directly from the head unit when mirroring. Pretty sweet  ! 
Can't wait to get mine now !


----------



## Gavin0478

On the TT when you have the factory RNS-E installed does the car menu not bring up some car specific settings? If it does how does the aftermarket unit connect to these?


----------



## John949

A few more minor observations and a question:

Be warned that the rear connectors on the unit are not completely Murphy proof. I managed to put one of the USB connectors in the wrong socket.

On the subject of USB connectors, they do charge a phone if you plug it in to them (I mustn't have looked properly before), but I still can't get file transfer to work.

I have a theory concerning the steering wheel control mapping app and why it doesn't work. I think the app only works with the analogue SWC inputs. If the inputs arrive via CAN then the mapping is contained within the CANBUS box and can't easily be altered.

The supplied File Browser App is nice and simple in that it shows each external memory card as a separate entity, thus making it very easy to find external files. The problem is that I have a couple of old Apps that need to know the real path to directories on external devices (e.g. /storage/ext_sd/directory_name). I had to install another file manager to find the path.

I found it useful to unscrew the fixing catches from the unit so I can get in in and out easily while I'm experimenting. I'll put them back when I've finished installing the rear view camera. (Being a complete cheapskate I ordered one form China and it's being delivered by carrier pigeon).

On the subject of rear-view cameras, the unit has two phono sockets which could be the video input. One is labelled CCD AVIN - Reverse Camera Video In, and the other is BACK SIGHT VIDEO - Reverse Camera Video Input. Anyone know which is the one to use?


----------



## drivedetailed

Finally got sorted after months of back and forth. Happy so far! 2 small things

1.App sound volume seems quite low ( Spotify , Youtube etc) - i have to turn the volume up max. This does not seem right , and the last unit i had this wasnt an issue. However - once i switch to the radio , it seems much louder. Any ideas? Maybe this is something i can change in the factory settings. ( I have played with the equalizer and have the loudness setting turned on )

2. Feint electrical noise - i have non bose and seem to be getting a very small whine. Not a big deal and can probably live with it.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

John949 said:


> On the subject of USB connectors, they do charge a phone if you plug it in to them (I mustn't have looked properly before), but I still can't get file transfer to work.


Most recent Android phones don't support USB filesystem access (which is what the Xtrons would use to access a USB storage dongle if you plugged one in). Phones now use MTP, which is a file-based protocol. The reason I know this is that I'm a Linux user, and I have to use additional software to access my phone from PC. It's possible that you could get something similar for Android.



John949 said:


> On the subject of rear-view cameras, the unit has two phono sockets which could be the video input. One is labelled CCD AVIN - Reverse Camera Video In, and the other is BACK SIGHT VIDEO - Reverse Camera Video Input. Anyone know which is the one to use?


I can't remember the labels, but it's the one that's connected to the bottom right-hand 6-pin connector on the head unit (looking at the back). There's also a pink wire labelled "REVERSE" which provides 12V when you select reverse.


----------



## CanadaTT

drivedetailed said:


> Finally got sorted after months of back and forth. Happy so far! 2 small things
> 
> 1.App sound volume seems quite low ( Spotify , Youtube etc) - i have to turn the volume up max. This does not seem right , and the last unit i had this wasnt an issue. However - once i switch to the radio , it seems much louder. Any ideas? Maybe this is something i can change in the factory settings. ( I have played with the equalizer and have the loudness setting turned on )
> 
> 2. Feint electrical noise - i have non bose and seem to be getting a very small whine. Not a big deal and can probably live with it.


If you go into the factory settings you can set the volume of each output ie. radio, bluetooth, navigation etc. and with a little adjustment you can get them all to work at the same volume. I think this may be why some people report that certain outputs don't work when they initially power up the unit. In my case I had no voice output from the built-in gps and when I went into the menu the volume for the gps was set to zero.


----------



## drivedetailed

CanadaTT said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got sorted after months of back and forth. Happy so far! 2 small things
> 
> 1.App sound volume seems quite low ( Spotify , Youtube etc) - i have to turn the volume up max. This does not seem right , and the last unit i had this wasnt an issue. However - once i switch to the radio , it seems much louder. Any ideas? Maybe this is something i can change in the factory settings. ( I have played with the equalizer and have the loudness setting turned on )
> 
> 2. Feint electrical noise - i have non bose and seem to be getting a very small whine. Not a big deal and can probably live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go into the factory settings you can set the volume of each output ie. radio, bluetooth, navigation etc. and with a little adjustment you can get them all to work at the same volume. I think this may be why some people report that certain outputs don't work when they initially power up the unit. In my case I had no voice output from the built-in gps and when I went into the menu the volume for the gps was set to zero.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! That was the case!

What volume setting do people generally set it at? I think i have everything at 14 at the moment and has definitely improved it!


----------



## Umoxya

I just installed my PB78ATTP earlier today. What a fantastic bit of kit absolutely love! Took abit of pulling it out but Yeh it's simply a case of getting a good grip of the plastic housing and pulling. Good luck


----------



## alecsd

Hey all,

I've installed my XTRONS PB78ATTP a couple of weeks ago and I just wanted to give my feedback on using it so far. Overall I am pleased with the functionality, but as some users stated here, it does come with drawbacks. I don't think I will be saying anything new, but mainly confirming what others have claimed: 
1. gave me some headache fitting it, without the bottom part sticking out. Fortunately, following advice given here on this thread, if you slightly push the bottom of the unit when sliding it in, it will eventually fit flush with the dashboard frame.

2. had intermittent sound issues. At times, the sound would just disappear and then come back on again, especially when hitting bumps. That made me think it's a loose or interrupted wire somewhere. I think this, too, was covered in an older post when a user was complaining of not having sound at all. The resolution was a blue wire that came out from the ISO connector (See pics below). Fit that wire inside the connector and sound was back again.

3. Steering wheel controls work, but the functionality is not near as good as the OEM. I've lost the voice control button (had OEM bluetooth fitted on my car), the phone can no longer be controlled from the steering wheel to answer/hang up or to call contacts. The skip track button is reversed (meaning it works in reverse from the OEM functionality. You now skip forward by sliding up). No way of user-defining what sources to choose from.

4. Memorized radio stations are lost if you ever decide to restart the unit

5. Radio to DIS integration is awful in all situations. I'm not sure who was the person that decided it is more useful to see the elapsed time of a track that is playing, rather than the Title or Artist. When talking on the phone, the contact name is not displayed anymore, but rather a "BuTt" word comes on

6. I have installed a good external microphone, that fits in the same location as the OEM one, but the sound is still very weak compared to OEM. I am not sure if both the external mic and the unit microphone work at the same time, as I've tried to cover each of them and test. In both cases I could hear my voice when speaking, but the sound is pretty faint, so not really happy about that

7. A lot of people mentioned the music sound is better with XTRONS. I disagree. It is very high pitched and less clear than with my original Symphony unit. It is also less loud, even with all the settings mentioned on this thread activated and modified.

For the price, I would say I am satisfied, but that is only considering the price. The thing that is bugging me the most is the sound not being loud and clear enough. Still there are a lot of upsides to this unit and the fact that it runs Android makes it limitless in terms of functionality. 
Below are some pics of the unit and the blue wire causing the "no sound" issue.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I discovered that there is a setting, I think under 'Factory', for attenuating the amp. (As well as the different settings for balancing the various sources.) The default is 0dB, but you might want to check. Mine is easily loud enough for me.

By the way, I have now heard the infamous electrical noise! Others reported a faint interference sound, but I had never experienced it. With no music playing, and the volume turned up, *and the wifi connected*, I do hear a slight hiss and click. Normally, my wifi isn't connected, although it seems to turn itself on if switched off.


----------



## mikejhughes

Hi - this installation guide is very helpful. I also have a non-Bose Roadster - I had been put off by Xtrons blurb about having to do a non-standard set up. I am about to take the plunge but will probably go for one of their mechless units and buy the facia separately. I will give the DAB a go but am expecting to be a bit disappointed by the reception. Thanks.


----------



## ADB

Steve in Ireland said:


> I discovered that there is a setting, I think under 'Factory', for attenuating the amp. (As well as the different settings for balancing the various sources.) The default is 0dB, but you might want to check. Mine is easily loud enough for me.
> 
> By the way, I have now heard the infamous electrical noise! Others reported a faint interference sound, but I had never experienced it. With no music playing, and the volume turned up, *and the wifi connected*, I do hear a slight hiss and click. Normally, my wifi isn't connected, although it seems to turn itself on if switched off.


Do you have the Bose amp? I went through disabling the WiFi & Bluetooth (although I don't think you can actually disable BT properly) and also playing with the volume up and down and the noise was always the same. Its worse when you put the lights on and the backlight kicks in on the unit. With music on its hardly noticeable, however with no audio playing its damn annoying...

Andy


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Yes, mine is the Bose system. I don't hear any interference noise unless the wifi is actually connected to an Access Point, which presumably means only when the unit itself is transmitting. Bluetooth is on all the time, and is usually communicating with my phone, so that doesn't seem to a factor in my case.


----------



## r_turner01

Has anyone found a solution to the no sound in apps yet?

I have emailed Xtrons who said they are aware of the problem but dont have a fix themselves yet, which is odd as they are still selling the units and have just updated the model, but they say that doesnt cure the problem!


----------



## Vanu

this popped up in my youtube feed, might be helpful for someone


----------



## drivedetailed

r_turner01 said:


> Has anyone found a solution to the no sound in apps yet?
> 
> I have emailed Xtrons who said they are aware of the problem but dont have a fix themselves yet, which is odd as they are still selling the units and have just updated the model, but they say that doesnt cure the problem!


2 Things to try

1) Did Xtrons send you the latest version of the MCU to flash onto your head unit?

2) Did you trying adjusting the volume in the Factory settings menu?


----------



## Umoxya

What numbers have you guys got the settings on the sound tab in factory settings? I'm finding my waze volume to be very low unless I turn up the volume but then the radio is too loud


----------



## F3rnando

Hello.

Anybody using launchers on yours Xtrons, like Car Launcher pro or Car Launcher Agama ?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.autolauncher.motorcar

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=altergames.carlauncher&hl


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I'm using this one, with the same theme as displayed in the first photo: http://carwebguru.com/

Everything is very configurable. All the widgets can be changed, icons added, apps linked. The central circle on that theme is a "multi-function" widget, which, when tapped, cycles through clock, digital speedo, navigation, music playing, and Audi logo. Alternatives include ones with analog clocks and speedos.

And it's all free.


----------



## ADB

For some reason I just prefer the normal Android launcher (Google Now sideloaded) so it looks pretty much like a tablet.
That way its consistent across my devices (Android 8.1 phone and 7.1 tablet - both running LineageOS).

Andy


----------



## JFidddy

I use Nova Launcher, same as on my phone. I tried all the car launchers but they all had buttons on screen for things I didn't need like radio, a2dp etc, so I just made what I wanted.

On the home screen I have the BBC weather widget, underneath that I have the Spotify widget, and then underneath that I have four icons, for Spotify, Waze, Chrome and the icon to open the app drawer.

I only really use Spotify and Waze, and it's perfect.


----------



## F3rnando

JFidddy said:


> I use Nova Launcher, same as on my phone. I tried all the car launchers but they all had buttons on screen for things I didn't need like radio, a2dp etc, so I just made what I wanted.


Nice, i have Nova Launcher in my phone too, can you post a pic to see how it fits on the xtrons screen..very interesting.



Steve in Ireland said:


> I'm using this one, with the same theme as displayed in the first photo: http://carwebguru.com/
> 
> Everything is very configurable. All the widgets can be changed, icons added, apps linked. The central circle on that theme is a "multi-function" widget, which, when tapped, cycles through clock, digital speedo, navigation, music playing, and Audi logo. Alternatives include ones with analog clocks and speedos.
> 
> And it's all free.


I'm going to try that Laucher also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John949

Another weird one. If I put my 32g SD card in the right hand slot it says the card is corrupt and offers to fix it for me. If I put it in the left hand slot it works fine.


----------



## John949

Just came across this site

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/x ... nt.378941/

It's a software update for the MTCE which claims to improve the sound. There is also an additional amplifier app that has some useful features.

I've just tried it and the jury is still out, perhaps the bass is better, it's certainly no worse. What is definitely useful is the new amplifier app which has a preamp level control. Quite a few people (myself included) have remarked that the max volume isn't that loud (I was listening to something at full volume the other day and I can still hear fine). The factory settings allows you to attenuate the preamp but not boost it. This one allows +20db of gain and I can confirm it works.

If you are a bit nervous of flashing your MCTE then try just installing the new amplifier app and see if that helps with the volume levels.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Actually, he's changed the pic on the website since I posted. The theme I use is "Range". A bit like this, with the highlight colour set to red to match the DIS and Xtrons backlights:









Obviously, with the Xtrons hardware buttons, there's no need for screen widgets for Radio or Telephone etc., but you can reassign those to whatever you like. This is how the screen looks in assignment mode. Each green region can be assigned (or left blank):









It has a built-in music player, but the music control widgets on the home screen can be connected to other players. I tried a couple, and all worked. One minor thing that doesn't work is that the music cover art doesn't show up reliably in the centre circle, although I tend to show the static Audi rings there anyway.


----------



## F3rnando

Hello,

Does Anybody use PowerAmp on yours Xtrons, I'm on the 15 days trial ...and it's very good, and the equalizer OMG you can tune the sound to perfection!!

Im trying to find same bugs....but is a very good software.


----------



## rory182

Can thoroughly recommend installing 'headunit reloaded' from Google play store, turns the headunit into an android auto device whe you connect your phone by usb. Works brilliantly for calls music and nav


----------



## r_turner01

I am still waiting the go ahead from Xtrons that apps with no sound issue has been resolved. Ordered TPMS sensors today so im commited to an Xtrons at some point!


----------



## F3rnando

r_turner01 said:


> I am still waiting the go ahead from Xtrons that apps with no sound issue has been resolved. Ordered TPMS sensors today so im commited to an Xtrons at some point!


Are you buying the TPM05 model ? I'm curious how xtrons TPMS performs.


----------



## r_turner01

Ive ordered them and will get fitted, however i wont have a unit to pair up to to begin as they tell me new stock doesnt work right now!


----------



## F3rnando

r_turner01 said:


> however i wont have a unit to pair up to to begin as they tell me new stock doesnt work right now!


WTF!! Really, they don't work. :? 
How are they going to fix the problem? They have to update the app of course... :roll:

When all good report and leave you opinion, thanks.


----------



## ph123uk

Hey all,

Just got mine installed at the weekend properly, was a total bitch to line up while sliding home after the full instakll, routing USB cables etc 

Quick question if anyone knows:

When i press the "Mode" key on my steering wheel, it flicks between various inputs such as AD2P, Radio, Music player etc - really handy.

My problem is the in built music player is total underpants so i've changed it, is there any way I can make it scroll to my new music player when pressing the mode button? Is it something to do with "steering wheel buttons" keys? I didnt wanna mess with it in case it messed me up and I couldnt get it all back!


----------



## r_turner01

I have had another email from Xtrons saying there is no fix for the issue of no sound, yet some seem to of had no problems. I am wondering if I should just get one and be done with it!


----------



## alecsd

ph123uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got mine installed at the weekend properly, was a total bitch to line up while sliding home after the full instakll, routing USB cables etc
> 
> Quick question if anyone knows:
> 
> When i press the "Mode" key on my steering wheel, it flicks between various inputs such as AD2P, Radio, Music player etc - really handy.
> 
> My problem is the in built music player is total underpants so i've changed it, is there any way I can make it scroll to my new music player when pressing the mode button? Is it something to do with "steering wheel buttons" keys? I didnt wanna mess with it in case it messed me up and I couldnt get it all back!


I haven't figured out how to do that yet. I don't really know if it's possible.

I have another issue that I'd like to ask people here about. I have the unit since new and the first and only disc that I've used with the unit is stuck inside. The Eject button works in the sense that some things start to move inside when I press it, but the CD is not being ejected. It's literally the only time I've used a disc with this unit and already it's messing with me :-O !


----------



## rory182

ph123uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got mine installed at the weekend properly, was a total bitch to line up while sliding home after the full instakll, routing USB cables etc
> 
> Quick question if anyone knows:
> 
> When i press the "Mode" key on my steering wheel, it flicks between various inputs such as AD2P, Radio, Music player etc - really handy.
> 
> My problem is the in built music player is total underpants so i've changed it, is there any way I can make it scroll to my new music player when pressing the mode button? Is it something to do with "steering wheel buttons" keys? I didnt wanna mess with it in case it messed me up and I couldnt get it all back!


I've not tried changing steering wheel button options but believe the mtcd tools app gives more control


----------



## ph123uk

rory182 said:


> ph123uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just got mine installed at the weekend properly, was a total bitch to line up while sliding home after the full instakll, routing USB cables etc
> 
> Quick question if anyone knows:
> 
> When i press the "Mode" key on my steering wheel, it flicks between various inputs such as AD2P, Radio, Music player etc - really handy.
> 
> My problem is the in built music player is total underpants so i've changed it, is there any way I can make it scroll to my new music player when pressing the mode button? Is it something to do with "steering wheel buttons" keys? I didnt wanna mess with it in case it messed me up and I couldnt get it all back!
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tried changing steering wheel button options but believe the mtcd tools app gives more control
Click to expand...

Yep, it does indeed, it "intercepts" the command directly and lets you re-assign the command - however - it still flicks onto th original one, then to the one you want - looks like some APK fiddling is needed sadly.


----------



## F3rnando

ph123uk said:


> I have another issue that I'd like to ask people here about. I have the unit since new and the first and only disc that I've used with the unit is stuck inside. The Eject button works in the sense that some things start to move inside when I press it, but the CD is not being ejected. It's literally the only time I've used a disc with this unit and already it's messing with me :-O !


I never try the CD player and after that statement I don't wont to  , but email the Xtron customer service maybe they can help.


----------



## pedrocks

Hi there, just installed my Xtrons last week and not had any problems with sound (bose installed also).

Does anyone know if there is another DAB app that i can use, the one provided with the unit seems to be a bit naff, makes switching stations difficult with the small menu.

Also, does anyone have issues with screen glare? I have issues seeing the screen, which I suspect i may have to get a tint for the rear window to sort - (apologises to hijack the thread)


----------



## ginoceros

Installed this nice peace of machinery yesterday in my MK2 and spent hours on finetuning like I want it to function.
Initially it automatically powered down when I removed the carkey but now I have to manually power it down.
Also when carkey is removed and all is quite I hear a sort of sissling through the speakers which sounds like the Xtrons is still active. This is also when I return to the car after 1 or 2 hours.

I have tried various options in the CAR> Extra Settings menu ... power down after 30 sec, 1 hour etc but doesn't make a difference.
Also tried in Factory settings > other > Default power status ...switched it to On , Off and last known status but nothing helps.

Removed the Xtron and disconnected it > sissling sound is gone.

Tried several resets but they all made no difference.

Help [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John949

The hissing means the amp is still switched on. Can you get a multimeter on the 'blue' wire to see if it goes low when you take the key out?


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Mine works properly and has "Shutdown delay when ACC OFF" set to "Auto Sleep".


----------



## ginoceros

John949 said:


> The hissing means the amp is still switched on. Can you get a multimeter on the 'blue' wire to see if it goes low when you take the key out?


Tested blue wire, doesn't go low.
It looks like the can bus remains powered on. When I came to the car this morning, hissing was still going on and the battery draint 1 Volt overnight.
This morning I put back the Concert 2 and there is also slightly hissing but when I remove the key, you hear it shut off after a few seconds.
After this I put the Extrons back and what I also discovered from yesterday till today is that it starts immediately ! so no start up time ! means it is continously powered

Is there a possibility to hard reset ? I found reset options but wonder how to hard reset.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

There's a reset button under the right-hand SD card cover.

I've heard of Xtronses being delivered with mistakes in the phono plug connections. Check that you have ACC to ACC and not permanent 12V.

(I think the mass of phono plugs and sockets in the harness is the tackiest part of their product, but out of sight, out of mind.)


----------



## ginoceros

Steve in Ireland said:


> There's a reset button under the right-hand SD card cover.
> 
> I've heard of Xtronses being delivered with mistakes in the phono plug connections. Check that you have ACC to ACC and not permanent 12V.
> 
> (I think the mass of phono plugs and sockets in the harness is the tackiest part of their product, but out of sight, out of mind.)


That reset button doesn't perform a complete reset. I've sent an e-mail to xtrons.
There were a couple of double cablesets so I think this Xtron is a used one ...

Also read on a German forum that these problems can also be caused by an outdated gateway. My TT is built 2007 with gateway 1K0907530K and sw version 170 > seems that this version cannot always power down the canbus with the modern Xtron.
Sw version 176 should function better.


----------



## F3rnando

@Steve in Ireland Can you send me the link on xda to root the xtron, you can send by PM if you wish... Thanks.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Previously posted: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9153773#p9153773


----------



## F3rnando

Sorry..


----------



## ginoceros

Contacted Xtrons > cut the ACC wire to the can bus box of the Xtrons loom and connected the iso side on the + from the cigarette lighter. Problem solved for now. Later this week I''ll check which acc wire comes from the ignition switch.
At this moment the Xtrons shuts down when I turn ignition off but I want it to shutdown when I remove the iginition key.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Too many pages in this topic, but anyway...

The Xtrons settings allow you to bind any app to the hardware Navi button. By default it's Google Maps, but I use Osmand.

When I start the app that's bound to the Navi button, all audio is muted. It even happens if I start the app from the launcher screen, not the hardware button.

If I bind a different app to the button. I can start the original one from the screen, and sound does not mute. I'm baffled. It's the sort of thing that might be controlled by some setting, but if so, I can't find it.


----------



## deextr

I took a punt and bought a *PB78ATTIP* when they had the Easter sale. Got it for £220 after discounts. I braced my self for all sorts of issues but on the contrary, I have been pleasantly surprised.

There were no wiring mods needed for my Bose setup. It was a straight plug and play. Took less than 10mins to install. Everything works. I even put a 128Gb SD card in it with all my music and it recognised the card and all the songs. The default music player is very basic and I have installed Poweramp.

Steering controls also work. The HU is wired for a reverse camera from factory so the screen goes blank when your engage the reverse gear. You can disconnect this but I have left it in place as i plan to install a reverse camera some time later.

It also has wireless mirroring through an app. But I will install android auto later..

Cold startup time is about 30s. Hot start is almost instantaneous infact its faster that the RNSe at turning on and connecting to the phone via Bluetooth.

So far so good..It seems a lot of work has gone in to improve the units.


----------



## Steveo119

Do I need to buy the CP01 to use my iPhone with this or will it connect to be used via bluetooth?


----------



## Enky08

Steveo119 said:


> Do I need to buy the CP01 to use my iPhone with this or will it connect to be used via bluetooth?


Bluetooth works. Or use your hotspot to connect via WiFi and then just use it like an android tablet


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Have any of you who have an Xtron installed tried it with the OBDeleven or Torque dongle/App? The virtual gauges from Torque are pretty cool and might be useful for anyone running track sports. Some of the generic dongles can be turned on or off, depending on which one you get.

Unfortunately, the OBDeleven is always on so you can't just switch it on or off. Also, the OBDeleven dongle doesn't support the Torque or any other App. But it does have some good fault finding features, code clearing, etc.

OBDeleven post FAQ in our Forum linked here - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901

Torque App and generic OBD dongle information here - 
https://torque-bhp.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## F3rnando

I have the Torque with the original dongle, i bought with the Xtrons and works fine...just can't be turned off.


----------



## chriscapon

Got around to figuring this yesterday in my new TTS roadster. Very very impressed so far. Got the reverse cam arriving on Friday


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Hy guys, I was about to Open a new topic, but maybe I just drop this here, maybe someone can help me out.

I went for the Xtrons with android 9, its working fine, the only thing is that the radio reception is really worst (its bad!) than OEM radio....i noticed that OEM radio had two connections in the connector, and the Xtrons only have One...whats going on? Am I missing something? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ADB

DiogodaSilva said:


> Hy guys, I was about to Open a new topic, but maybe I just drop this here, maybe someone can help me out.
> 
> I went for the Xtrons with android 9, its working fine, the only thing is that the radio reception is really worst (its bad!) than OEM radio....i noticed that OEM radio had two connections in the connector, and the Xtrons only have One...whats going on? Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The TT has an antenna amplifier - one of two types (phased or switched) depending on the original factory head unit. There is a good write up here with links - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=246642
However either antenna amplifier is not designed for the single-input of these Android (MTCD/E) head units that are designed for a single, good input signal.
Its possible you haven't connected the antenna amplifier power that rides 'phantom' on top of the antenna signal, however I doubt that as you would have effectively no signal.


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Thanks ADB, havent solved my problem yet, but that info guides me in the correct direction....

Is that possible that the signal amp is disabled with this unit? (I read somewhere about a wire connection trick to turn it on some days ago, but it was not splicit enough for me to understand exactly what was done, and it was not an audi TT either...)

How is people dealing with this?

My unit was the chorus!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ADB

DiogodaSilva said:


> Thanks ADB, havent solved my problem yet, but that info guides me in the correct direction....
> 
> Is that possible that the signal amp is disabled with this unit? (I read somewhere about a wire connection trick to turn it on some days ago, but it was not splicit enough for me to understand exactly what was done, and it was not an audi TT either...)
> 
> How is people dealing with this?
> 
> My unit was the chorus!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I am not sure about your specific Xtrons model but mine is a PF75ATTAR that I replaced the PX3 Android SoM board with a PX5 board and then upgraded from Android 6.0 to 8.0 and now to 9.0. With the wiring loom that comes with it there are two switched +12V cables (blue) to power up the amplifier and the antenna amplifier. Have a look at this thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... R#p9274101

Its probable that the newer units have this built in for the antenna power so the phantom power is present on the fakra connectors on the rear. My unit has a standard ISO connector for the antenna so it needs an adaptor that has the blue cable so it can inject the phantom power to the fakra connectors in the Audi loom.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Mine is the PBS78ATTAP, unfortunatly I'm away from the car for 3 weeks 

From all this information, correct me if I'm wrong, I need to check if I have a wire on the car wiring that corresponds to the amplifier, and find out if I have a blue one out of my Xtrons to power it up?

I was not expecting this kind of incompatibility from a brand like Xtrons, not even a notice or support on the topic...

Do you know if getting the DAB+ antena solves the problem, or does it receive only digital stations?!

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## ADB

DiogodaSilva said:


> Mine is the PBS78ATTAP, unfortunatly I'm away from the car for 3 weeks
> 
> From all this information, correct me if I'm wrong, I need to check if I have a wire on the car wiring that corresponds to the amplifier, and find out if I have a blue one out of my Xtrons to power it up?
> 
> I was not expecting this kind of incompatibility from a brand like Xtrons, not even a notice or support on the topic...
> 
> Do you know if getting the DAB+ antena solves the problem, or does it receive only digital stations?!
> 
> Thanks Andy!!!


Are you sure that's the model number? Its not coming up in a search. Read through the posts...
The Audi loom doesn't have any wires poking out as such. The quadlock connector that comes with the head unit and plugs into the quadlock connector coming out of the Audi loom exposes some of these and you may need to connect them together - I had to connect two separate +12V switched connections together to get the amplifier and antenna amplifiers to power up. One was a straight cable-to-cable (M-F) and the other was via the antenna ISO to dual fakra adapter. Yours may have the fakra connectors directly on the back of the head unit so might not need this?

https://xtrons.co.uk/volkswagen/audi-se ... ter-13-009

If you have sound then I am guessing you have wired the amplifier power-up cable correctly (move the fader around to check all the speakers).
If you poor or no radio signal then you 'might' not have wired the 'ant' cable. If you do have the 'ant' cable its fairly easy to test if the antenna amp is getting powered by disconnecting the 'ant' cable when tuned to a station.

Andy


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Well, looking into the box, its a PA79ATTIP, different from the listing...

Yes my Unit has the Fakra antenna connectors (look like double, but one is dummy, diferent from the chorus system, where both were real) So your antenna amplifier wire goes to your fakra connector is that right?

I have found some stuff about that, OEM radio send signal 12V trough the FAKRA to power up the amplifier, Xtrons (and other AM units) doesn't, so I need a cable that borrow 12V from somewhere (like Ant or Remote for sub) to trig the amp on...thanks a lot!

Unfortunatly I need a more hard to find (or inexistent) adaptor, as i have Fakra both ends, so they where suposed to trig the amp on...maybee need some bricolage or multiple adaptor...

Thanks for your patience :wink:


----------



## ADB

DiogodaSilva said:


> Well, looking into the box, its a PA79ATTIP, different from the listing...
> 
> Yes my Unit has the Fakra antenna connectors (look like double, but one is dummy, diferent from the chorus system, where both were real) So your antenna amplifier wire goes to your fakra connector is that right?
> 
> I have found some stuff about that, OEM radio send signal 12V trough the FAKRA to power up the amplifier, Xtrons (and other AM units) doesn't, so I need a cable that borrow 12V from somewhere (like Ant or Remote for sub) to trig the amp on...thanks a lot!
> 
> Unfortunatly I need a more hard to find (or inexistent) adaptor, as i have Fakra both ends, so they where suposed to trig the amp on...maybee need some bricolage or multiple adaptor...
> 
> Thanks for your patience :wink:


I suspect if your HU has fakra connectors on it then the phantom +12V is already injected - get a volt meter on it and test. It would seem ridiculous if it didn't...


----------



## ab54666

https://www.androidice.com/audi-tt-mk2- ... attip.html

Shows the wiring, spare blue for powered antenna?


----------



## DiogodaSilva

[/quote]I suspect if your HU has fakra connectors on it then the phantom +12V is already injected - get a volt meter on it and test. It would seem ridiculous if it didn't...[/quote]

Yes, but its different, The car has two wires, and the Radio only has one, the other one is a dummie, its empty...WTF...



ab54666 said:


> https://www.androidice.com/audi-tt-mk2-android-9-0-car-stereo-pa79attip.html
> 
> Shows the wiring, spare blue for powered antenna?


Maybee...but where does it go? would need a phantom +12V? eve beeing fakra to fakra...its strange...


----------



## ab54666

I've not had my head unit out, but seen many posts on here about the blue wire from the Aerial booster in the car.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

DiogodaSilva said:


> Yes, but its different, The car has two wires, and the Radio only has one, the other one is a dummie, its empty...WTF...


Yes, mine is like that too (Xtrons PB78ATTP) but I just plugged it in and radio reception is good.


----------



## ADB

I suspect its a standard loom and hasn't changed between revisions of the MTCD/E head unit chassis so this 2nd +12V switched cable is still there but not needed with the newer head units. You could use it for something else that needs a +12V switched feed I guess.
Get a volt meter on the fakra connector on the back of the head unit and see if there is +12V on there.


----------



## ab54666

Maybe you need something like this;

https://audiotechdirect.com/direct-fit- ... l-adaptor/


----------



## DiogodaSilva

ADB said:


> I suspect its a standard loom and hasn't changed between revisions of the MTCD/E head unit chassis so this 2nd +12V switched cable is still there but not needed with the newer head units. You could use it for something else that needs a +12V switched feed I guess.
> Get a volt meter on the fakra connector on the back of the head unit and see if there is +12V on there.


Yeah, I need to do that! I'm just away from the car for 3 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]



ab54666 said:


> Maybe you need something like this;
> 
> https://audiotechdirect.com/direct-fit- ... l-adaptor/


Wooow, you found it, tought it didn't even exist, if I dont have 12V on the Fakra, that's what I need! Also found Fakra double to single adaptor, I have double Car fakra but the android unit looks like double but its single, maybe only half of the signal is reaching the unit?! and that going double to single toguether can solve it?!

Thank you guys!


----------



## DiogodaSilva

ADB said:


> I suspect its a standard loom and hasn't changed between revisions of the MTCD/E head unit chassis so this 2nd +12V switched cable is still there but not needed with the newer head units. You could use it for something else that needs a +12V switched feed I guess.
> Get a volt meter on the fakra connector on the back of the head unit and see if there is +12V on there.


Yeah, I need to do that! I'm just away from the car for 3 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]



ab54666 said:


> Maybe you need something like this;
> 
> https://audiotechdirect.com/direct-fit- ... l-adaptor/


Wooow, you found it, tought it didn't even exist, if I dont have 12V on the Fakra, that's what I need! Also found Fakra double to single adaptor, I have double Car fakra but the android unit looks like double but its single, maybe only half of the signal is reaching the unit?! and that going double to single toguether can solve it?!

Thank you guys!


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Just asked the vendor about the issue, and there is two blue wires (ANT) coming out of the unit and they need to be connected together, I probably missed that...not sure as I'm far away from the car for the next 3 weeks...maybe I found the problem...I will update you guys when I know...Thanks a lot! I hope is just this idiot noobie thing :lol:


----------



## ab54666

Think you can see the two blue wires here;

https://ugdropship.com/media/wysiwyg/PA79ATTIP_04.jpg


----------



## DiogodaSilva

Yes, I have seen them already on images like the one you posted and instalation videos, but it was never mentioned to connect them, so maybe I just didn't pay attention to them...I just cant remember! Need to go back to the car to find out, but that's likely the problem (I hope)...

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## chriscapon

Has anyone managed to get their Xtrons unit to display things like door open or change in climate control? Someone I know has bought an Xtrons unit for their BMW and theirs displays this information.


----------



## Greektts

Hello there guys...I recently purchased an PBX79ATT android 9 unit for my TTS all work perfect except the DIS display....any ideas on what might be wrong ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I have the older version and it shows very little on the DIS, so don't expect much.

Is your CANBUS setting correct in the CAR->FACTORY settings menus? It's "22 AUDI_A3_A4(Simple)" on mine.


----------



## Greektts

Yes its in the correct canbus setting...the steering wheel buttons work fine only the dis display is totally blank

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B

DiogodaSilva said:


> Just asked the vendor about the issue, and there is two blue wires (ANT) coming out of the unit and they need to be connected together, I probably missed that...not sure as I'm far away from the car for the next 3 weeks...maybe I found the problem...I will update you guys when I know...Thanks a lot! I hope is just this idiot noobie thing :lol:


So what happened with this - I have the same issue with my xtrons unit. Is it the blue wire on the iso adapter to the blue wire that's on the loom with the phono connects ?


----------



## Chancer

So I installed a clone of this unit today. A Bosion unit bought from Ebay. The issues regarding output volume are not present with mine and once adjusted there is plenty of volume. I have a roadster with only front speakers so am fitting rear speakers and also sound deadening the space behind the rear speakers at the moment. Everything is working fine except the unit seems to not shut down via the canbus unless I switch the ignition off then on then off again. I have left the ACC wire disconnected at the moment. The illumination was tapped from the back of the panel light dimming switch and works fine. The unit seems to be good quality. I have also installed an elm 327 mini modified with the pin for 12v feed removed and a wire soldered into the unit fed from a switched 12v so the elm only powers up with the ignition on. I am wiring the reverse camera tomorrow so will report back on this. Up to now I am quite impressed w9ith the features and sound


----------



## F3rnando

Need some ideias and help...thanks!!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1997669&p=9423831#p9423831


----------

